# The Walking Dead FANS (spoilers inside)



## Guero101 (Oct 12, 2014)

Season 5 is in full swing!!!!!

Let's use spoiler tags to hide spoilers in case someone who hasn't watched an episode doesn't have any part spoiled.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 12, 2014)

Great comics. ****ty show.


----------



## Shirohibiki (Oct 12, 2014)

aw man i thought this was for the game :C oh well


----------



## Nerd House (Oct 12, 2014)

I've played most of the game's season 1.

Havent seen any of the show.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 12, 2014)

What an awesome start.
Can I just be Carol already?


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 12, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Great comics. ****ty show.



Agreed, can't get into the show, I tried to but it was just.. it was boring, to say the least.

I like the game and the comics, just not the show.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 12, 2014)

I enjoy the game, comics, and show, lol...
I guess I'm the minority for the show.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> What an awesome start.
> Can I just be Carol already?



Riiiiight!!! Excellent season premier


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 12, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Riiiiight!!! Excellent season premier


I was on the edge of my seat the entire time. Just so much happened.
I can't believe it and now we have to wait until next Sundayyy.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 12, 2014)

littlemissmarzipanmermaid said:


> I was on the edge of my seat the entire time. Just so much happened.
> I can't believe it and now we have to wait until next Sundayyy.



I was getting ready to freak out if somebody would've died! Great episode though!! Hey its only 7 days. At least not 7 months.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 12, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> I was getting ready to freak out if somebody would've died! Great episode though!! Hey its only 7 days. At least not 7 months.



True! Would you mind if I PM so we can dish zombie dirt? 
I don't want to spoil anything for any other viewers and I'm too excite to keep it to myself.


----------



## rosabelle (Oct 12, 2014)

I'm actually watching it right now on tv but I think its a different season. :< I'm so behind~ must catch up to season 5 D:


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 13, 2014)

I NEED TO DISCUSS THIS EPISODE WITH SOMEONE ugh wow so many emotions and it was sooooo good. 
So glad to have this show back in my life I feel whole again.


----------



## marzipanmermaid (Oct 13, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I NEED TO DISCUSS THIS EPISODE WITH SOMEONE ugh wow so many emotions and it was sooooo good.
> So glad to have this show back in my life I feel whole again.



YESSSSS! 
Glad to see someone else enjoys the show as well. 
SO MUCH HAPPENED TONIGHT.


----------



## Brobasaur (Oct 13, 2014)

I love.this show.
And I saw the latest ep so if anyone wants to talk about it shoot me a PM.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 13, 2014)

Spoiler: PEOPLE WHO HAVE NOT WATCHED THE EPISODE AVERT YOUR EYES



I am so very happy for Daryl in this episode. I mean I've always seen him hold back emotions or have very restrained emotions, especially when it comes to caring for other people. Even with Rick, who I'm sure Daryl cares for a lot, he always gives brief hugs and nods of respect to him. There was some more exploration into his psychological state in that Beth (which I really liked for non-romantic reasons).

Flash to this episode to the moment where he sees Carol and OH MY GOD I LOST IT HE LOOKED SO SAD AND SIMULTANEOUSLY SO HAPPY TO SEE HER AGAIN. AND I JUST. I love it so much when "tough" characters break down and get all heartfelt and stuff.

Okay I'm done ack sorry.


----------



## Brobasaur (Oct 13, 2014)

How do you do spoiler tags?


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 13, 2014)

[spoiler = " put displayed text here "] HIDDEN STUFF HERE! [ /spoiler]

Without all the spaces!


----------



## ADanishMuffin (Oct 13, 2014)

Brobasaur said:


> How do you do spoiler tags?



Like this:

[ spoiler = title (optional)] (text here) [ /spoiler] (without the spaces)

so you'll end up with:



Spoiler: title (optional)



(text here)



I hope that helps! 

*Edit:* Whoops jaebeommie beat me to it


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 13, 2014)

Woohoo!!! more fans!!


----------



## Manzanas (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm not following the show, where are Rick and company right now? Still in prison or did they reach Washington (I think)?

I still need to read Way to Woodbury and Fall of the Governor. I liked the final twist in Rise of the Governor.


----------



## Eldin (Oct 13, 2014)

Spoiler



WHERE IS BETH ALREADY GAAAHHHH



And yes, I know they showed a snippet in the previews for this season so I am aware that she's _around_, but still. I want to see what happened from the time she disappeared onwards. Sort of like they did with the Governer episodes would be great imo.

Anyways yes, I'm into the show. My Dad and I watch it religiously on Sundays. I started watching on Netflix and have been watching the new episodes every week since... season three I believe.

@Jaebeommie; I completely agree, Daryl is one of my favourite characters (along with Beth) so I really enjoyed those episodes.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 13, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome!! hopefully we find out where that person is next sunday.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 19, 2014)

EPISODE 2!!


----------



## Flop (Oct 19, 2014)

Here we gooooo!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm PST so I don't get it until 2+ hours from now!


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 19, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I'm PST so I don't get it until 2+ hours from now!



Hmmm it's not a great episode in my opinion...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

I don't like the show. OOOO IT'S BAD


----------



## Flop (Oct 19, 2014)

Well then. Uhh.


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 19, 2014)

Fierce said:


> Well then. Uhh.



That was siiiiiick!!!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Oct 19, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> That was siiiiiick!!!



RIGHT?!?! BLEHhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



Spoiler: ACTUALLY A SPOILER



BOBBBBBBBBBBBBB


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 19, 2014)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't like the show. OOOO IT'S BAD



Then why are you even here?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 19, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> Then why are you even here?



Because why  not.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 19, 2014)

that was a great episode. comic fans know what's probably about to happen but then anything could happen!


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 19, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> that was a great episode. comic fans know what's probably about to happen but then anything could happen!



Do you read the comics I'm guessing?


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 19, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Do you read the comics I'm guessing?



I read up until issue...120 something, but I'm not caught up. do you?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 19, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I read up until issue...120 something, but I'm not caught up. do you?



Awesome. Nope. Never read them


----------



## Mariah (Oct 19, 2014)

I've read up to 114. I haven't watched season four yet. Where are they at in the show in relation to the comics?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 19, 2014)

What happens in issue 114?


----------



## Mariah (Oct 19, 2014)

Are Negan, Ezekiel, and Jesus in the show yet?


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 19, 2014)

Mariah said:


> Are Negan, Ezekiel, and Jesus in the show yet?



Nope.


----------



## Ichigo. (Oct 19, 2014)

Mariah said:


> I've read up to 114. I haven't watched season four yet. Where are they at in the show in relation to the comics?



around the hunters arc.


----------



## Aryxia (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm so behind on the comics whoops


Spoiler



Literally every single side character i grow attached to dies wtf is this bs. I mean, I know someone's gotta die to keep the show interesting but for once can it not be someone i care about. that whole last kiss thing killed me. poor bob. poor sasha ;-; seriously, why can't we all just listen to rick


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 20, 2014)

I haven't touched the comics yet. I'll probably read them after the show ends so I can enjoy the show without knowing what happens.


----------



## Mariah (Oct 20, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I haven't touched the comics yet. I'll probably read them after the show ends so I can enjoy the show without knowing what happens.


The comics are way different.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 20, 2014)

Mariah said:


> The comics are way different.



Then I'll wait to read them so I don't compare the two like I sometimes do with books and their movie adaptations.


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 20, 2014)

I just saw the 1st episode of it, it wasn't so bad! But I still need to check out the comic. o3o


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 26, 2014)

7 minutes away from episode 3! #BobBQ


----------



## Beardo (Oct 26, 2014)

Daryl and Beth are my OTP. I really hope he finds her!!!

Does someone have a good livestream to watch it on? My usual one is being extremely slow!


----------



## Guero101 (Oct 26, 2014)

That was quite the episode


----------



## cannedcommunism (Oct 26, 2014)

#Toomainstream

My dad's watching Talking Dead right now, basically a talk show about Walking Dead. I hate Walking Dead. I don't know why, I just…do.


----------



## puppy (Oct 26, 2014)

saw the most recent ep



Spoiler



DID YOU GUYS SEE THE PREVIEW THOUGH???? BETH??


----------



## Jaebeommie (Oct 26, 2014)

FoxWolf64 said:


> #Toomainstream
> 
> My dad's watching Talking Dead right now, basically a talk show about Walking Dead. I hate Walking Dead. I don't know why, I just…do.



Then why are you in a thread for Walking Dead _*fans*_?


----------



## Stevey Queen (Oct 26, 2014)

Spoiler



I thought Gareth would be around longer. His short appearance kinda made the whole Terminus thing unnecessary. Guess they have better things up ahead


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 2, 2014)

Poor Beth...


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 2, 2014)

I don't really like this episode... It kinda bores me


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 2, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I don't really like this episode... It kinda bores me



Yea I could agree with you sorta.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 3, 2014)

I love this episode. Yeah, there's not a ton of action and it's different from all the other episodes, but I love seeing character development for Beth. It's nice to see characters aside from Rick and Daryl get screen time.


----------



## Skyfall (Nov 3, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Yea I could agree with you sorta.



I would agree, i was totally bored until about the last 15 min. or so.  Then of course, the ending, was like whoa.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I love this episode. Yeah, there's not a ton of action and it's different from all the other episodes, but I love seeing character development for Beth. It's nice to see characters aside from Rick and Daryl get screen time.



agree with you on that part

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skyfall said:


> I would agree, i was totally bored until about the last 15 min. or so.  Then of course, the ending, was like whoa.



same with me. the end was a surprise. not what I thought would happen


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 3, 2014)

Jaebeommie said:


> I love this episode. Yeah, there's not a ton of action and it's different from all the other episodes, but I love seeing character development for Beth. It's nice to see characters aside from Rick and Daryl get screen time.





Guero101 said:


> agree with you on that part
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


 I suppose. But Beth just seems to much of a cookie cutter character imo. Which just doesn't interest me. And god Dawn was such a ridiculous character. But nonetheless character development is good. Plus Noah is a cool guy haha 
Yeah. 



Spoiler



although i knew it wasn't beth in the bushes in the last episode. I wonder if we'll find out next episode. Doesn't look like it since it pretty much just showed Abraham in last night's previews . But Abraham is now my latest favorite character since they killed off literally everyone i liked the most haha. So I'm not complaining.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

Nuclear Bingo said:


> I suppose. But Beth just seems to much of a cookie cutter character imo. Which just doesn't interest me. And god Dawn was such a ridiculous character. But nonetheless character development is good. Plus Noah is a cool guy haha
> Yeah.
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty obvious now who's coming out of the bushes with Daryl


----------



## ilovelush (Nov 3, 2014)

Not sure if you're supposed to put spoilers here. This is about the last episode.



Spoiler



So at the end of last episode you know how you see Carol being pushed on the bed? I have a feeling that Daryl is with Morgan, and Carol got hurt or lured the car that took Beth so that way she could get in and save her.



Don't know if that made sense, explained it as best as I can.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Nov 3, 2014)

Yeah I was thinking it's either Noah or Morgan


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 3, 2014)

ilovelush said:


> Not sure if you're supposed to put spoilers here. This is about the last episode.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's definitely gotta be Noah.


----------



## Eldin (Nov 3, 2014)

Spoiler



Personally after Noah escaped, I automatically thought, "oh he's definitely going to meet up with the group, so it's him coming out of the bushes with Daryl and they're going to get the others to save Beth and Carol"



but obviously that's just my guess, who knows who it is

and I really enjoyed this episode, mostly because the hospital was a change of pace from the story and new characters were introduced, but also because Beth is one of my favourite characters now so I was hoping they'd do an episode all about her, like those Governor episodes last season


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 3, 2014)

Eldin said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YES thank goodness. I love Beth too because I can connect with her on a personal level. 
I like seeing her out on her own after having been trained by Daryl and what not. Of course, not in the situation of the particular episode, but it's showing that she's growing.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 9, 2014)

Wasn't expecting that!! Nice start


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 16, 2014)

Episode 6!!


----------



## Flop (Nov 30, 2014)

Oh.  My.  God.


----------



## Aryxia (Nov 30, 2014)

Well.... That was a thing.


Spoiler



BUT OMG MORGANNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## Flop (Nov 30, 2014)

Aryxia said:


> Well.... That was a thing.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


The besttttt


----------



## asuka (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler



i feel so bad for maggie
she had to watch her dad beheaded and now her sister is dead after she was just told beth was alive


----------



## Angelmarina (Nov 30, 2014)

Can we just talk about, tonights episode.



Spoiler



BETH, WHYYYYYYYY, WHY DID THEY HAVE TO KILL YOU, YOU WERE SO PRECIOUS AND BLAHHHHHH T-T .CRIES LIKE A BABY BECAUSE BETH.

AND POOR DARYL ACTUALLY WHIMPERED! HE WHIMPERED, AND THEN MAGGIE, SHE FELL DOWN AND STARTED CRYING!



I'm done now, sorry about that, had to get it all out of my system.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 30, 2014)

Wow...... did not see that coming.........


----------



## VioletPrincess (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler



I am in shock..... Why... Poor Maggie. Why? They just got her back.


----------



## Aryxia (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler



Is it weird that the fact that my ship just died bothers me more than Maggie and Daryl's reaction



- - - Post Merge - - -



Guero101 said:


> Wow...... did not see that coming.........





Spoiler



I totally thought it would have been Noah omg


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler



AHHHHH NOOOOOOO. SHOULDVE BEEN FREAKIN CAROL BLEHABKXNDKANFNEAOXNMROSNXMFJSKXIGNRKERJIEIWOWOUTJRJWPSKCMCNMSK MSKFNENSKSNBG EKSN. DKSKDNNFLE SLLSLC KDKSMCLDN DNSKSKAKXNF EKSNSNS.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 30, 2014)

Spoiler



I was expecting the cops to shoot Dawn and it would be done


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 30, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Spoiler: Title
> 
> 
> 
> I was expecting the cops to shoot Dawn and it would be done



I'm to lazy for a spoiler right now. If you come here you should know there's going to be spoilers. Anyway. 

I can see how Beth's death was an accident. When Beth stabbed her she tended up, she was holding the gun and it went off. :/


----------



## puppy (Nov 30, 2014)

I HATE THE WALKING DEAD GOODBYE


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 30, 2014)

puppy said:


> I HATE THE WALKING DEAD GOODBYE



Aw! Don't hate it just because she died.  She's with Hershel now!


----------



## puppy (Nov 30, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Aw! Don't hate it just because she died.  She's with Hershel now!



*yo **** the walking dead*......... . still gonna watch it tho..... still gonna watch it


----------



## hulaburger (Dec 1, 2014)

hater alert:


Spoiler



I am so glad beth died ngl 
her character was very sheltered & naive. she was never super interesting.

I guess she was supposed to appeal to the mid-20s age range but I cannot relate to her at all. that girl is dumb.
I knew it was gonna be either her or Carol and i was reallly hoping it wouldn't be carol.
also this season has dragged on very weirdly, too much filler. like when they were fighting in the hospital about the former leader, I didn't know what was going on and there was no writing to give an emotional attachment to the Grady ppl


----------



## Jaebeommie (Dec 1, 2014)

NOOOOOOOOOOOO SCREW THIS EPISODE MAN. 
I AM SO DONE WITH THIS SHOW. 
Not really. But omg wtf why.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 1, 2014)

puppy said:


> I HATE THE WALKING DEAD GOODBYE



That was pretty much my reaction.



Spoiler:  



I might have cried a little when Beth died. During the talking dead, too, when she started crying.

THANK GOD for Gig Guy. He really lifted the mood.

Srsly, she was so sweet and super adorbs.. And she was pretty much the only attractive one on the show in the first place, lol. She's just so sweet and cute.. But I get why they did it - losing her will really **** up a lot of the other characters for awhile.

But I really hate losing sweet characters just to _develop_ another character. :/


----------



## LisaIsEatingTacoBell (Dec 1, 2014)

Spoiler



I am 100% not okay with losing Beth tonight and I didn't even like her. I didn't dislike her as a character, but I wasn't partial to her because she was always in the background and of course, in true Walking Dead fashion, she got the spotlight before getting taken out and it was so sad. Maggie has lost the last piece of her family she had left, and the group lost someone they all loved over an "accident". Everyone is broken and I am having massive fandom feels.



Pardon, I take this show very seriously. Ugh. Crying.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

to make things worse, that was the mid-season finale. See you guys February 8th ]:


----------



## gnoixaim (Dec 1, 2014)

Spoiler



omg, when Daryl freaken came out carrying Beth. THE FREAKEN TEARS


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg, when Daryl freaken came out carrying Beth. THE FREAKEN TEARS



I agree. I was bawling in tears. Same way I did when Hershel was killed


----------



## mob (Dec 1, 2014)

maggie didnt even care until like she saw her sister


----------



## Cardbored (Dec 1, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> I agree. I was balling in tears. Same way I did when Hershel was killed


I think you meant bawling? Haha.

^Well duh, she saw the rest of the group calmly walking out first and thought everything was okay. You can see her go from a smile to a worrying expression before she sees Beth.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

Cardbored said:


> I think you meant bawling? Haha.
> 
> ^Well duh, she saw the rest of the group calmly walking out first and thought everything was okay. You can see her go from a smile to a worrying expression before she sees Beth.



lol that's what I meant. I use balling way more than bawling. my phone changed it. haha! so sad though. the Greene family is being taken out. now I feel like season 6 mid-season finale Maggie will R.I.P


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

Last nights episode... intense. No words. I was NOT expecting any of that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



bot said:


> maggie didnt even care until like she saw her sister



This is what made me laugh. Maggie remembers (how could you forget?) that she has a sister named Beth all of a sudden. Shame that her happiness only lasted about an hour or two.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

I'm so sad. Like in the point that I'm going to cry.   Darn youtube video.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 1, 2014)

Marmoset said:


> This is what made me laugh. Maggie remembers (how could you forget?) that she has a sister named Beth all of a sudden. Shame that her happiness only lasted about an hour or two.



Seriously.
She spends half a season chasing after Glenn and completely forgets she has a sister. EVEN THOUGH EVERYONE WAS SPLIT UP and Beth could have wound up with anyone, Maggie never asks about her to the others when they meet up -- the others are always the ones to mention Beth first. Daryl tells her she was kidnapped. Michonne tells her she was found alive.

Maggie just conveniently forgets she even has a baby sister.

Mygod, if it were *my sisters* and we were in that situation... I DON'T EVEN LIKE HALF OF THEM AND I WOULD BE ASKING EVERYONE I RUN INTO IF THEY'VE SEEN ANY OF THEM. Maggie, what are you doing. Your sister should have come before your hubby. YOU'RE SISTERS. D:



Spoiler



At least she's with Hershel now.

Hershel won't forget he has a daughter.

But he might forget to find spaghetti.


----------



## Marmoset (Dec 1, 2014)

Oh. I also have a question for you guys. What do you think Beth meant by saying "I get it now"? My friends and I can't agree on a reason.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 1, 2014)

WHY

she was one of my favs :c


----------



## WonderK (Dec 1, 2014)

Out of all the main character deaths season one through season five, Beth's death was extremely unexpected. Can't wait for the other half of season five.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Out of all the main character deaths season one through season five, Beth's death was extremely unexpected. Can't wait for the other half of season five.



Totally unexpected. I was expecting Dawn to die only. Not even the other cops that died. Just Dawn. But nope. Rick hits a cop with a cop car then shoots him. Dawn fights a cop and Beth sends him falling to his death. Beth gets shot in the head then Dawn does. Craziness!!! Next half of the season shall be good. Hopefully Morgan catches up to the group


----------



## stargurg (Dec 1, 2014)

oh my god, i'm really upset with the way Beth died. D; she was one of my favorite characters and symbolised so much and now she's just gone. ;-;


----------



## WonderK (Dec 1, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Totally unexpected. I was expecting Dawn to die only. Not even the other cops that died. Just Dawn. But nope. Rick hits a cop with a cop car then shoots him. Dawn fights a cop and Beth sends him falling to his death. Beth gets shot in the head then Dawn does. Craziness!!! Next half of the season shall be good. Hopefully Morgan catches up to the group



I actually completely forgot about Morgan. Looking forward to seeing him saving everyone's butt.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I actually completely forgot about Morgan. Looking forward to seeing him saving everyone's butt.



That's if he's back to his old self again. And not crazy like the last time Rick saw him. Hehe


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 1, 2014)

My name is morgan so I really like the character. Or I used to until he lost his mind.  Hoping he's better ish now!


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 1, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> My name is morgan so I really like the character. Or I used to until he lost his mind.  Hoping he's better ish now!



We shall see. Come February 8th


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 1, 2014)

Beth is my favorite female character after Michonne so I'm quite displeased to say the least. However, I can't say I didn't expect it. There had been reports of her not having been on set for a while, so I felt it was coming. I'm sad it happened the way it did though. They were finally developing her character, creating more depth, only to kill her off for...no apparent reason? Tbh I feel as if it was done for shock value. I don't peg Beth as a stupid girl, so why would she stab someone holding a gun? There are bigger evils in the TWD world, and to have her go out like that felt so cheap.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> Beth is my favorite female character after Michonne so I'm quite displeased to say the least. However, I can't say I didn't expect it. There had been reports of her not having been on set for a while, so I felt it was coming. I'm sad it happened the way it did though. They were finally developing her character, creating more depth, only to kill her off for...no apparent reason? Tbh I feel as if it was done for shock value. I don't peg Beth as a stupid girl, so why would she stab someone holding a gun? There are bigger evils in the TWD world, and to have her go out like that felt so cheap.



No one had died for a while. So. Yeah. They had to do something for an "amazing" mid season finale. Killing off a main character does just that. I too feel like her death was extremely unnecessary.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> No one had died for a while. So. Yeah. They had to do something for an "amazing" mid season finale. Killing off a main character does just that. I too feel like her death was extremely unnecessary.



Unnecessary and untimely. Like everyone else said, they were just starting to add some depth to her character; she was just starting to be able to take care of herself.

Kill off Tyreese instead. Being a moral compass on this show is bad. If we had to lose Dale and Hershel for holding onto their morality, Tyreese should have been next in line. He let a bad man live. :v


----------



## mob (Dec 2, 2014)

why does everyone hate tyreese LOL
he's amazing.


----------



## Eldin (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't _hate_ Tyreese but if it was between him and Beth then he's gone.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 2, 2014)

Eldin said:


> I don't _hate_ Tyreese but if it was between him and Beth then he's gone.



Same. I don't _hate_ him, per se, but he is toward the bottom of my list. I don't feel like he adds much to the group anymore, if he ever did.

Besides, his plan got Beth killed.

But, as I said, he's trying to be the moral compass. History shows that he's not gonna last long if he keeps that up.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Dec 2, 2014)

Tyreese didn't get Beth killed. Beth got Beth killed.


----------



## Zedark (Dec 2, 2014)

I love Tyrese he is kinda awesome and although i didn't expect it i am so glad beth died. She couldn't contribute anything to the group


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Unnecessary and untimely. Like everyone else said, they were just starting to add some depth to her character; she was just starting to be able to take care of herself.
> 
> Kill off Tyreese instead. Being a moral compass on this show is bad. If we had to lose Dale and Hershel for holding onto their morality, Tyreese should have been next in line. He let a bad man live. :v



Should of killed off Carl.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 2, 2014)

Why Beth? Why not Carl?

I literally don't care if anybody else dies tbh. I just want Michonne and Sasha to live.

I'm still angry at TWD for killing off the best female character //Andrea//

rip beth, even tho u were a useless burden that required 24/7 protection, i guess u were a bit of eye candy

plus i liked the song she sang lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

Remind me, but who is Morgan? 
Is he the father of that black kid in like episode 2 of season 1?

I didn't want Dawn to die. Even though she was corrupt with power, I thought that she was one of the most interesting antagonists we've seen as of yet. (The governor was boring)

I mean, she didn't want to kill Beth. It was an accident...


----------



## Zedark (Dec 2, 2014)

I agree carl should definatly die. He's been annoying ever since he got shot in season 2


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 2, 2014)

Zedark said:


> I agree carl should definatly die. He's been annoying ever since he got shot in season 2



Don't you mean ever since he was introduced in season 1?

I can't stand him... Rick is starting to get on my nerves a well.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

@Jarrad: Yes, that's Morgan. 

@Zardark: Because Carl got shot, everyone at the farm died while being in Rick's group (except Maggie).


----------



## Zedark (Dec 2, 2014)

Rick has lost his sanity a bit since leaving the prison. I think maggie is also going to be a bit mental/crazy for the next half of the season


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> No one had died for a while. So. Yeah. They had to do something for an "amazing" mid season finale. Killing off a main character does just that. I too feel like her death was extremely unnecessary.



Bob died..... he doesn't count? Your right though. Unnecessary to kill her off

- - - Post Merge - - -

I feel Tyreese will snap here soon enough. He's gonna end up killing a bi***!


----------



## WonderK (Dec 2, 2014)

Didn't care much for Bob and I saw it coming to be honest.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 2, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Didn't care much for Bob and I saw it coming to be honest.



I'm with you on that. Sooooooo obvious he had gotten bit


----------



## puppycat (Dec 2, 2014)

I wasn't excepting Beth to be killed by Dawn, but hey, she did that to herself. What I don't understand is if Beth wanted to kill her so badly, why did she stab her in the shoulder? I know they had to do that in order for Dawn to be able to kill her, but come on, she would have stabbed her in the head or throat in reality. Still, I am pretty sad she died. The way Daryl cried, well, it broke my heart. The only people I don't want to die are honestly Daryl and Michonne. They'd make a spectacular duo. Obviously, though, Rick is going to be part of the few survivors. I like him, though. I like how tough he's gotten. As for the rest of the group, I could care less about Tyrese, Sasha, Eugene, Rosita, Abraham, and Carl. I'd be sad if Carol, Maggie, or Glenn died, but their deaths really wouldn't devastate me like Daryl or Michonne's deaths would.


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 3, 2014)

What i would like to know/discuss is this... Who was Morgan tracking all this time?  I had assumed it was Rick, but at the when he saw Rick's name, he looked surprised.  And he ended up at the scene of bob's leg, which is somewhere rick has never been to... Do you think it was the termites who left marks so they can hopefully get a supply of food/humans?


----------



## Zedark (Dec 3, 2014)

@guero101, as soon as they started developing bob's personality as a character we knew he was going to die
@skyfall, I thought he was just tracking a group of survivors but that just might be bacause i'm simple


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 3, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> What i would like to know/discuss is this... Who was Morgan tracking all this time?  I had assumed it was Rick, but at the when he saw Rick's name, he looked surprised.  And he ended up at the scene of bob's leg, which is somewhere rick has never been to... Do you think it was the termites who left marks so they can hopefully get a supply of food/humans?



god questions. I'd like to know the answer to that as well

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zedark said:


> @guero101, as soon as they started developing bob's personality as a character we knew he was going to die
> @skyfall, I thought he was just tracking a group of survivors but that just might be bacause i'm simple



haha so true!!


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 3, 2014)

Skyfall said:


> What i would like to know/discuss is this... Who was Morgan tracking all this time?  I had assumed it was Rick, but at the when he saw Rick's name, he looked surprised.  And he ended up at the scene of bob's leg, which is somewhere rick has never been to... Do you think it was the termites who left marks so they can hopefully get a supply of food/humans?



But he was initially going to Terminus and then he got side-tracked by some hobo markings. (Okay, and the No Sanctuary sign, but you get the point.)
He likely didn't even know Rick was out that way. :v

And Rick and co. went along the tracks past that point. Whoever left the marks went straight into the forest toward the school and church.
I assumed it was either the Termites marking the trees with a 'railroad crossing' kind of symbol, or Father Gabriel marked it with hobo markings for people to come for safe handouts.

Given how difficult it was for Gabriel to help people at this point, and those markings were fresh, more than likely it was the former.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 3, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> But he was initially going to Terminus and then he got side-tracked by some hobo markings. (Okay, and the No Sanctuary sign, but you get the point.)
> He likely didn't even know Rick was out that way. :v
> 
> And Rick and co. went along the tracks past that point. Whoever left the marks went straight into the forest toward the school and church.
> ...


haha Hobo markings. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

But I just feel like they keep killing off all the hope! 
Hershel~ Found the good in everyone, always finding the good in things. Supplied a bunch of things to the group. Was honest and a really nice dude. 
Beth~ She takes after her father, finding good in others and stuff. Sings, and just kept happiness and hope alive. And she just kept on trucking.  Super sad she left   
Bob~ Knew the end was coming, didn't have any facts but just felt it. He said this mess would end, like a bad dream? All bad dreams end sometime.  He got killed.


----------



## Improv (Dec 3, 2014)

beth really killed me inside and idk i just wish carol would ****ing die off i'd be so much happier


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 3, 2014)

Improv said:


> beth really killed me inside and idk i just wish carol would ****ing die off i'd be so much happier



Carol was freakin' Rambo at the beginning of this season. We can't lose her. 


But srsly, no one on the group really 'bothers' me right now. I mean, I could live without Glenn, Abraham, Eugene, Sasha, Tyreese, and now freakin' Father Gabriel. I don't really care if any of them live or die, I have no attachments to them whatsoever.. but I rather like the rest of the group.

Though I might abandon the show if I lose, like, Daryl, Rick, or Michonne right after losing Beth. I can't handle that, lol.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 3, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> Carol was freakin' Rambo at the beginning of this season. We can't lose her.
> 
> 
> But srsly, no one on the group really 'bothers' me right now. I mean, I could live without Glenn, Abraham, Eugene, Sasha, Tyreese, and now freakin' Father Gabriel. I don't really care if any of them live or die, I have no attachments to them whatsoever.. but I rather like the rest of the group.
> ...



I can almost guarantee Daryl is going to be here for a while......I mean if you look his fan base is too huge.  I mean and since he cried, his character is totally starting to become somebody almost entirely new it seems. And, look at this. 
IF DARYL DIES, WE RIOT!!


----------



## Cory (Dec 3, 2014)

Walking dead sucks.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 3, 2014)

They won't kill Daryl for a long time!!

I say Eugene dies next


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 3, 2014)

I'm also not really a fan of Carol. I'll acknowledge she's developed very interestingly, and she's done so many boss things this season, but she sort of...bores me. I think she's reached the peak of her development or at least what they're interested in doing with her, so if I had to choose anyone to kill off from the original crew, it would've been her. 

(Also I still resent what she did at the prison tbh. Very rash.)

- - - Post Merge - - -



Guero101 said:


> They won't kill Daryl for a long time!!
> 
> I say Eugene dies next



If it goes by the comics, I don't think Eugene will die next. I'm a little scared for Tyreese though.


----------



## WonderK (Dec 3, 2014)

Daryl and Carol are my favorite characters at the moment. 



Cory said:


> Walking dead sucks.



Then go.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 4, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I can almost guarantee Daryl is going to be here for a while......I mean if you look his fan base is too huge.  I mean and since he cried, his character is totally starting to become somebody almost entirely new it seems. And, look at this.



Yeah, his fanbase is huge, lol. And he's not the jerk we met in the first season. I actually watched the second half of the second season FIRST, so I already knew Daryl to be kind of a 'sweet tough guy'.
And then I went back and watched the show from the beginning, and I was just like, "Oh. Uh. Daryl. Daryl calm down."




aleonhart said:


> If it goes by the comics, I don't think Eugene will die next. I'm a little scared for Tyreese though.



To be fair, if it went by the comics,


Spoiler: I'll tag this for folks that don't read them



Andrea and Sophia would still be alive and we'd have no baby Judith. 



Still, his morality is bad news for Tyreese, I know I've said it before, but I still miss Hershel and I hate constantly losing the only "good" people on the show. Like Chris Hardwick said, "That guy's stable, he's got it together -- HE'S DEAD."
And while I don't think anyone from Eugene's little group will die off _just yet_... I do rather feel like at least one of the three won't be around terribly long. Character development seems to often mean murdering people on the show, so how else would we _possibly_ develop characters from a tiny group like that? Kill their friends and family.


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 4, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> To be fair, if it went by the comics,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'll tag this for folks that don't read them
> ...



That's percisely why I used "if." 

For those who have read the comics, I hear Andrew Lincoln has shaved his beard. I think we know what's coming next.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> That's percisely why I used "if."
> 
> For those who have read the comics, I hear Andrew Lincoln has shaved his beard. I think we know what's coming next.





Spoiler: welp



everyone we love is gonna die.



On a more serious note, though. Fans of the comics probably already saw that coming, seeing as we just picked up Eugene and co.

If it does go that way, I'm gonna be torn, and seriously worried about Maggie/Glenn.


Spoiler: actual comic spoilers this time



We already have a baby on the show. Will they keep their story arch about having one, or was Judith the 'replacement' for that? Can the group even handle having another one around?



Although I am a little excited about the prospect of heading there. At least that means it would be "safe" for me to keep watching for awhile, well, safer than usual, haha.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 5, 2014)

I've read up toooooooooooooo like issue 21???? in the comics??. Yeah I think so! So I'm only caught up to that point. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> Walking dead sucks.



Ok! Well then. Please don't waste your time coming to the thread next time. Thanks! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cory said:


> Walking dead sucks.



Ok! Well then. Please don't waste your time coming to the thread next time. Thanks!


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I've read up toooooooooooooo like issue 21???? in the comics??. Yeah I think so! So I'm only caught up to that point.



I actually don't read the comics myself, I'm really only filled in on certain key points by my sister.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 5, 2014)

Daryl will stay alive, simply because a large part of the fanbase is because he's in the series. Just like any other TV show, the amount views is what keeps them going. 

Funny though, because even though I like him as the normal guy who is stable, cool looking and knows what to do he's been one of the characters that's been develloping the least in the last few episodes. He's there... does his thing... and does not say much. One episode revolved entirely around him and one other person and all we found out is that he's a bad drunk.

Carl seems to have entered his puberty, which is very annoying for me to watch.  In my opinion, Rick is not that interesting as he used to be, I see it happen that something happens to him which causes Daryl to take over. I really hope that Daryl does not become a leader because they'll completely milk him and turn his character upside down just like they did with Rick. Rick's mental breakdowns are just not fun to watch and are starting to get old. Watching a true leader is what I find fun, it's why I enjoyed watching 'The Governor' more than watching Rick the last few episodes, but hey... I'm cheesy like that. 

On a side note the way they kill off good stable characters very much reminds me of Game of Thrones. TV makers these days certainly have a tad of evil inside of them. Attaching the viewer to a character before killing them in horrific ways. My.. my..


----------



## Sholee (Dec 5, 2014)

Bassy said:


> Daryl will stay alive, simply because a large part of the fanbase is because he's in the series. Just like any other TV show, the amount views is what keeps them going.
> 
> Funny though, because even though I like him as the normal guy who is stable, cool looking and knows what to do he's been one of the characters that's been develloping the least in the last few episodes. He's there... does his thing... and does not say much. One episode revolved entirely around him and one other person and all we found out is that he's a bad drunk.
> 
> On a side note the way they kill off good stable characters very much reminds me of Game of Thrones. TV makers these days certainly have a tad of evil inside of them. Attaching the viewer to a character before killing them in horrific ways. My.. my..



I reallllyy hope they don't focus on Daryl, while i like him... that episode where they focused on him and beth showed what a terrible actor he is. It was so cringe worthy. Walking dead is nothing like game of thrones, while they are killing off characters, it has no effect on me like Game of Thrones did. GoT killed of MAJOR characters to the story while Walking Dead is killing people who no one really cares for.

On another note.... I used to like Glenn in seasons 1 and 2 but now he's sooooooo boring.


----------



## Bassy (Dec 5, 2014)

Sholee said:


> I reallllyy hope they don't focus on Daryl, while i like him... that episode where they focused on him and beth showed what a terrible actor he is. It was so cringe worthy. Walking dead is nothing like game of thrones, while they are killing off characters, it has no effect on me like Game of Thrones did. GoT killed of MAJOR characters to the story while Walking Dead is killing people who no one really cares for.



Same goes for me. It does not even matter which character they kill, in Game of Thrones I always feel like 'wtf'.  They are definitely better at making you feel for characters in GoT. To be really honest, there's not too many characters I really care for in the Walking Dead. I like Glenn and Margie; they both seem rather innocent and Lauren Cohan is easy on the eyes.  Other than that they've amassed a great crew of psychopaths. I really hope people aren't like that in real life after a random apocalypse. 

Forgot to mention Hershel and Daryl. Stable people make it watchable for me even though I realize I'm watching the wrong series for that.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

Bassy said:


> Daryl will stay alive, simply because a large part of the fanbase is because he's in the series. Just like any other TV show, the amount views is what keeps them going.
> 
> Funny though, because even though I like him as the normal guy who is stable, cool looking and knows what to do he's been one of the characters that's been develloping the least in the last few episodes. He's there... does his thing... and does not say much. One episode revolved entirely around him and one other person and all we found out is that he's a bad drunk.



To be entirely fair, I do feel that episode in particular was more about developing Beth's character. It was her mission to find booze in the first place, after all. Her mission, her story. And that episode still opened up his past quite a bit.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2014)

Did sasha get bit? In the seventh episode, she had a gash in her shirt and she was like "sh!t" and tyreese was like "let me help you" and they had a talk about nothing important but they never revealed what happened and it's bothering me because I feel like I missed something.


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Did sasha get bit? In the seventh episode, she had a gash in her shirt and she was like "sh!t" and tyreese was like "let me help you" and they had a talk about nothing important but they never revealed what happened and it's bothering me because I feel like I missed something.



When they were going through the trunk of that truck?

She was wearing Bob's shirt and she tore the sleeve on the truck; hence the near-meltdown about it.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Dec 5, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> When they were going through the trunk of that truck?
> 
> She was wearing Bob's shirt and she tore the sleeve on the truck; hence the near-meltdown about it.



Oh wow. Fussing over a shirt...I thought she got hurt which upset me because I actually like Sasha


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 5, 2014)

LoveMcQueen said:


> Oh wow. Fussing over a shirt...I thought she got hurt which upset me because I actually like Sasha



It was Bob's, and she was already pretty upset.

It's not like they have anything to de-stress with in the zombie apocalypse. Well, whatever she would have had is gone now, because Bob's no longer with her.


----------



## RhinoK (Dec 5, 2014)

WonderK said:


> Out of all the main character deaths season one through season five, Beth's death was extremely unexpected. Can't wait for the other half of season five.



This happened with Andrea last time sort of and she hadn't been seen on set, and I also read rumours. One source said the priest (w.e like anyone cares) would find Bob's leg and once I saw that I knew Beth was going to die (as that was in the source as well)



bot said:


> maggie didnt even care until like she saw her sister



omg this. I'd be sorry if she had wondered where Maggie was and asked but she only cared a season after they split



Guero101 said:


> Bob died..... he doesn't count? Your right though. Unnecessary to kill her off
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I feel Tyreese will snap here soon enough. He's gonna end up killing a bi***!





Spoiler



Apparently he hasn't been seen recording for more episodes but idk





Improv said:


> beth really killed me inside and idk i just wish carol would ****ing die off i'd be so much happier



I love Carol and Beth but if I had to choose it would have to be Beth. But just in a more meaningful, well-written way.



Spoiler: death from the last episode[/spoiler



Somebody please tell me that they hated how Beth died? Was there any point in stabbing an ARMED police officer? Was there any point in developing her character only for her to get shot in the head when she could finally leave? Maggie mourning her death is sad, but she didn't care since they were seperated halfway through Series 4.





gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> omg, when Daryl freaken came out carrying Beth. THE FREAKEN TEARS





Spoiler: 5.2 poster



View attachment 76554


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 6, 2014)

Bassy said:


> Daryl will stay alive, simply because a large part of the fanbase is because he's in the series. Just like any other TV show, the amount views is what keeps them going.
> 
> Funny though, because even though I like him as the normal guy who is stable, cool looking and knows what to do he's been one of the characters that's been develloping the least in the last few episodes. He's there... does his thing... and does not say much. One episode revolved entirely around him and one other person and all we found out is that he's a bad drunk.
> 
> ...



Just wanted to say that that episode had a lot of meaning. It started the break down of Beth and Daryl's pasts. 

Also, if they kill Daryl I'll be sad because I really like his character and 


Spoiler



IT"S NORMAN REEDUS HE'S BEAUTIFUL   


But just wanted to put in my 2 cents.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 8, 2014)

These are all great opinions, comments, concerns, etc.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 8, 2014)

What I love about TWD is how most of the time walkers aren't even that much of a threat anymore. I mean, from what you've seen it's like you could just impale their faces with a toilet brush or something and it'd be enough to kill one.

I saw Beth's death coming a mile away. Glad Bob died. He was the most useless character introduced to TWD. I found him incredibly boring lol here's to hoping that the stupid priest is next. (seriously though, what is it with this show constantly killing off the black male characters? 100 bucks says that Tyrese is next.)


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 8, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> What I love about TWD is how most of the time walkers aren't even that much of a threat anymore. I mean, from what you've seen it's like you could just impale their faces with a toilet brush or something and it'd be enough to kill one.
> 
> I saw Beth's death coming a mile away. Glad Bob died. He was the most useless character introduced to TWD. I found him incredibly boring lol here's to hoping that the stupid priest is next. (seriously though, what is it with this show constantly killing off the black male characters? 100 bucks says that Tyrese is next.)



haha I agree!! Tyreese, Gabriel, and Morgan. hell and Noah also. watch out!!


----------



## Lambish (Dec 12, 2014)

Hnnnng. So sad I don't have cable to watch the new season. :/
I just use netflix q A q


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 15, 2014)

Lambish said:


> Hnnnng. So sad I don't have cable to watch the new season. :/
> I just use netflix q A q



well at least you get to watch the season then! [:


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 15, 2014)

Yeah. I mean nothing against the show but is seems like all the black characters get offed.....Bob....T Dog.....(who wasn't that important except he saved Carol (which I hate) who saved everyone else...........so. Meh).the couple of prison dudes (which one was Mexican I think I don't know). But Rosita is here!~?


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

More like the Walking Caucasians


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 15, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> Yeah. I mean nothing against the show but is *seems like all the black characters get offed*.....Bob....T Dog.....(who wasn't that important except he saved Carol (which I hate) who saved everyone else...........so. Meh).the couple of prison dudes (which one was Mexican I think I don't know). But Rosita is here!~?





Jarrad said:


> Glad Bob died. He was the most useless character introduced to TWD. I found him incredibly boring lol here's to hoping that the stupid priest is next. (seriously though, what is it with this show *constantly killing off the black male characters?* 100 bucks says that Tyrese is next.)



whoa, guys. why. _Why._
First, we've had two black peeps alive since very early in the show - Morgan and Michonne.
Second, why is this even a thing. Why do you have to focus on the skin color so much. Why can't it ever be as simple as "this character died. I like this character."


And no, I can understand 'equal representation' and all, but when only about 12% of the US population is black and 72% is white, how do you expect shows to handle "equal" representation "fairly?" o:
Why is this even a thing.


----------



## Jarrad (Dec 15, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> whoa, guys. why. _Why._
> First, we've had two black peeps alive since very early in the show - Morgan and Michonne.
> Second, why is this even a thing. Why do you have to focus on the skin color so much. Why can't it ever be as simple as "this character died. I like this character."
> 
> ...



..seriously?


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 15, 2014)

Jarrad said:


> ..seriously?



seriously.

why is it a thing. why can't a tv show just be a tv show. D:


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> whoa, guys. why. _Why._
> First, we've had two black peeps alive since very early in the show - Morgan and Michonne.
> Second, why is this even a thing. Why do you have to focus on the skin color so much. Why can't it ever be as simple as "this character died. I like this character."
> 
> ...



I can kind of agree with the first part, but I don't really understand the second part of your reasoning. Sure there are more whites in the general population, but why does that matter? As a minority, I want to be represented in film too. I don't care about statistics, I just want to see someone who looks like me on shows I like. Being Asian, it's even more sparse in terms of representation. I'm thankful for Glenn and hope he doesn't get killed off. Would be nice to have an Asian female character too, but probably stretching it there aha.


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 15, 2014)

Let's stick to the thread topic friends. 

Though I would like to see a Spanish speaking character. Does Rosita even speak Spanish? (In the show)


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 15, 2014)

aleonhart said:


> I can kind of agree with the first part, but I don't really understand the second part of your reasoning. Sure there are more whites in the general population, but why does that matter? As a minority, I want to be represented in film too. I don't care about statistics, I just want to see someone who looks like me on shows I like. Being Asian, it's even more sparse in terms of representation. I'm thankful for Glenn and hope he doesn't get killed off. Would be nice to have an Asian female character too, but probably stretching it there aha.



I don't really understand any sides of the racial representation debates. So many people argue like you do, just that you want to see 'yourself' in the show, and I get that. Many others argue it should be somewhat statistically accurate to the real world, and I can understand that, too.
But nobody agrees on anything when it comes to race and gender, so ?\_(ツ)_/?

And honestly I had omitted it when I edited - but I like how everyone jumped the gun on 'black male' and said nothing about Glenn literally being the only Asian on the show. Period. Much less how many Hispanics we've seen so far? Like, it's THE SOUTH. We have a lot of Hispanics, and a lot of eastern Europeans... and a lot of Hispanics! Where did they all go?! lol

BUT ANYWAY.
We better get a decent "replacement" for Beth soon. I don't know how I can go back to the show in February knowing one of my favorite characters - who hardly got any screen time to begin with lately - is suddenly gone.
I'm not over it. And I'm not over losing Hershel. It was like seeing my dad on TWD, lol. :c


----------



## Ichigo. (Dec 15, 2014)

Dustmop said:


> I don't really understand any sides of the racial representation debates. So many people argue like you do, just that you want to see 'yourself' in the show, and I get that. Many others argue it should be somewhat statistically accurate to the real world, and I can understand that, too.
> But nobody agrees on anything when it comes to race and gender, so ?\_(ツ)_/?
> 
> And honestly I had omitted it when I edited - but I like how everyone jumped the gun on 'black male' and said nothing about Glenn literally being the only Asian on the show. Period. Much less how many Hispanics we've seen so far? Like, it's THE SOUTH. We have a lot of Hispanics, and a lot of eastern Europeans... and a lot of Hispanics! Where did they all go?! lol
> ...



I guess...I mean, the last thing I'll say about this is that, when minorities themselves are demanding to be represented in film, I think that says enough. (Especially an ACCURATE portrayal minus the annoying stereotypes). I don't think anyone else should speak on the behalf of minorities themselves; it doesn't make sense. Overall, it's just a complaint. I'm not going to hold it against the show because I'm not equally represented. But more diversity would be ideal.

I'm still mad about Beth. WHY?!


----------



## Guero101 (Dec 15, 2014)

My post was ignored..... )': 

No one wants a Spanish speaking character. Lol!


----------



## Cuppycakez (Dec 16, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> My post was ignored..... )':
> 
> No one wants a Spanish speaking character. Lol!


I don't think they tried to ignore you its just...NO ONE WOULD UNDERSTAND THEM :d    

- - - Post Merge - - -



aleonhart said:


> I guess...I mean, the last thing I'll say about this is that, when minorities themselves are demanding to be represented in film, I think that says enough. (Especially an ACCURATE portrayal minus the annoying stereotypes). I don't think anyone else should speak on the behalf of minorities themselves; it doesn't make sense. Overall, it's just a complaint. I'm not going to hold it against the show because I'm not equally represented. But more diversity would be ideal.
> 
> I'm still mad about Beth. WHY?!



Because Kirkman needed someone to kill and people were starting to like Beth. :/


----------



## Dustmop (Dec 16, 2014)

Cuppycakez said:


> I don't think they tried to ignore you its just...NO ONE WOULD UNDERSTAND THEM :d
> 
> Because Kirkman needed someone to kill and people were starting to like Beth. :/



Lol. Okay, maybe not "no one," but it's true for me! I speak English and some rough bits of Polish and Russian, and that is IT. lol. As I said before, I wouldn't mind more diverse characters, but let's keep the show to one language, pls.


And don't say that about Beth. I'll be worried about Daryl and Michonne again. D:


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 13, 2015)

3 weeks away from this Sunday for the return of The Walking Dead. What's next for the group guys?


----------



## SweetT (Jan 13, 2015)

I  find it somewhat odd that white guys seem to be the bad guys consistently in this show.. Hmm


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 13, 2015)

SweetT said:


> I  find it somewhat odd that white guys seem to be the bad guys consistently in this show.. Hmm


Eh not really.......
The Govener was white and so was Garret, but Daryl (<3 ) and Rick are white and good guys. But I get your point....The priest guy is kind of shady?


----------



## solula (Jan 13, 2015)

I loved this show so much until beth died, she was literally a wonderful character and very unique and now it's just bleh without her i SOBBED when she died, i was shocked too i don't believe they did that. killed the show for me, the show needs her


----------



## Coach (Jan 13, 2015)

I've watched the show a few times, I didn't find it scary at all. Spoopy makeup is all that it is. <.< 

But I love the games c:


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jan 13, 2015)

Coach said:


> I've watched the show a few times, I didn't find it scary at all. Spoopy makeup is all that it is. <.<
> 
> But I love the games c:


I have to say, the very first episode freaked me out, because nobody really knew what to expect or what to think about the creep factor yet (and it was in a hospitol they're already creepy enough.) Once you kept seeing zombies you got used to it, save for a few 'unique' ones they throw in there. I think everyone in the show is more afriad of other groups than zombies right now. I'm going to try to get back into it, but it starting to loose its appellant to me now. I hope that they throw some new conflict in. -.-


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 15, 2015)

Coach said:


> I've watched the show a few times, I didn't find it scary at all. Spoopy makeup is all that it is. <.<
> 
> But I love the games c:



the games are good as well


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 15, 2015)

Coach said:


> I've watched the show a few times, I didn't find it scary at all. Spoopy makeup is all that it is. <.<
> 
> But I love the games c:



Oh I LOVE the games! Can't wait for season 3. Sometime this year right?


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 22, 2015)

The next trailer. I don't see anything spoiled so that's a good thing


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 24, 2015)

I can' wait for the part 2! I totally LOVE the show, I like the comics and I'm playing the game for just a week now. It's been a great season so far. Can't believe Beth died. Anyway, I love Daryl <3


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 24, 2015)

I must be one of few that didn't really care about Beth's death.

Sure, she was a central character with a growing development....


BUT SHE WAS SO USELESS AND BORING...

I mean she's literally the female version of Carl. If not, worse. She's useless, she cries a lot, she's a complete and utter burden on the rest of the group (well, was considering she's dead) and she was just so ordinary and boring. 

I mean, look at Maggie. When she was first introduced she was pretty useless, but now she's a strong member of the group. Look at Carol, the same happened with her.

Beth was stupid, and that's what got her killed. Nothing more or less. She shouldn't have stabbed that cop with the pair of scissors. What did she hope to accomplish? Like literally, she stabbed the cop in the shoulder with a small pair of scissors. That's what got her killed. 

i mean.. come on.


----------



## Fairytale (Jan 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I must be one of few that didn't really care about Beth's death.
> 
> Sure, she was a central character with a growing development....
> 
> ...



Haha, so true. Carl can use a gun, Beth couldn't even hold a gun. Her scissor action was seriously the dumbest action ive ever seen. But, I didn't thought she'd be that stupid so it was a shock when she died.

it was suicide imo


----------



## Cuppycakez (Jan 24, 2015)

Fairytale said:


> I can' wait for the part 2! I totally LOVE the show, I like the comics and I'm playing the game for just a week now. It's been a great season so far. Can't believe Beth died. Anyway, I love Daryl <3



We should find the Daryl Fanclub. Is there such a thing? There should be 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> I must be one of few that didn't really care about Beth's death.
> 
> Sure, she was a central character with a growing development....
> 
> ...


I see where your coming from. But I honestly think Carol is kind of stupid. One minute shes fine, over Ed or whatever his name was, and blowing stuff up. The next minute she wants to die and stuff.....I don't know. She needs to get her stuff together


----------



## milkyi (Jan 24, 2015)

Spoiler



I'm still not over Beth's death. Never will be. My favorite character Maggie will probably be in depression in the season 5 season.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 25, 2015)

Great opinions everyone!! 

2 weeks away!!


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 2, 2015)

6 days away!!


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 3, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still not over Beth's death. Never will be. My favorite character Maggie will probably be in depression in the season 5 season.



Seriously. I love Maggie but this show just keeps ****ing destroying her life.



Spoiler: Maggie's emotional whiplash




She loses the farm and most of her family.
They find a new home at the prison and then the thing with the governor.
She loses her father TO the governor.
Then she gets separated from Glenn AND Beth.
And now that she finally has Glenn back she loses her baby sister, literally the only family she had left.

wtf twd. when is Maggie gonna be "okay" again.

And you know, after all this, they're probably just gonna kill her off anyway. D:


----------



## oreo (Feb 3, 2015)

glenn and daryl are my babes


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 3, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Seriously. I love Maggie but this show just keeps ****ing destroying her life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it looked like she never really cared that she was separated from Beth though


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 3, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> it looked like she never really cared that she was separated from Beth though



Ya know, I said that, too.

But given everything that happened during the fight at the prison, it makes sense that she'd rather seek out Glenn than Beth. ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 7, 2015)

Tomorrow night!!!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 7, 2015)

Yes! I will be there  Looking forward to it but dreading it at the same time because of the loss of Beth.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 7, 2015)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Yes! I will be there  Looking forward to it but dreading it at the same time because of the loss of Beth.



Couldn't agree more!


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 8, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Ya know, I said that, too.
> 
> But given everything that happened during the fight at the prison, it makes sense that she'd rather seek out Glenn than Beth. ?\_(ツ)_/?



She only remembered she had a sister when Michonne mentioned her. Not once through Season 4b or 5a did Maggie really care.

I hate how they made Beth so likeable (I was always a fan of her but her arc gave her a lot more fans) and then they just... do that to her. Why.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 8, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> She only remembered she had a sister when Michonne mentioned her. Not once through Season 4b or 5a did Maggie really care.
> 
> I hate how they made Beth so likeable (I was always a fan of her but her arc gave her a lot more fans) and then they just... do that to her. Why.



Exactly. As we are only 2 hours and a half away


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 8, 2015)

OOoHhh, I'm so excited for tonight <3333


----------



## Cuppycakez (Feb 8, 2015)

..


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 8, 2015)

MY BODY IS SO READY.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 8, 2015)

THIS IS IT!!!!


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 8, 2015)

Spoiler: S5E9



Tyrese no


----------



## Cuppycakez (Feb 8, 2015)

..


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't believe it...........


----------



## VioletPrincess (Feb 9, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I can't believe it...........





Spoiler



OMG I was not expecting that. I was hoping they could save him like Hershal. I think he lost too much blood. RIP Tyreese. They said on the Talking Dead show that it was only 17 days after Beth was killed.


----------



## Jaebeommie (Feb 9, 2015)

**** THIS EPISODE that's all I gotta say lol


----------



## rariorana (Feb 9, 2015)

MY HEART.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 9, 2015)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I was not expecting that. I was hoping they could save him like Hershal. I think he lost too much blood. RIP Tyreese. They said on the Talking Dead show that it was only 17 days after Beth was killed.





Spoiler



that was a complete curve ball they threw at us.... here I was thinking that burial was for Beth. nope. Tyreese had to die also apparently... RIP Tyreese.


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler



okay so it just finished airing here in the UK and WHY. I feel so destroyed and emotionally drained. The hallucinations with Lizzie and Mika, Beth, Bob and the Governor were such a lovely touch (it actually improved it a lot more and made it more tragic) and I love how this episode had a twist, thinking that the start was about Beth being buried but nope it was Tyreese

On another note, I officially hate Noah. I wish he just stayed at the hospital. If he did Beth would be alive and so would've Tyreese. Ugh.





SakuraPrimrose said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I was not expecting that. I was hoping they could save him like Hershal. I think he lost too much blood. RIP Tyreese. They said on the Talking Dead show that it was only 17 days after Beth was killed.



That's even worse holy crap.

On that note, how long was Season 4b and 5a?


----------



## gnoixaim (Feb 9, 2015)

Spoiler



Tbh, this was a weak episode. I wanted more T.T;;;; not just a whole episode of flashbacks/hallucinations


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 9, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Tbh, this was a weak episode. I wanted more T.T;;;; not just a whole episode of flashbacks/hallucinations



I agree with 100%


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 9, 2015)

Lmao I swear I said Tyreese would be next. I just didn't expect it to come this soon...seriously. Back to back episodes with a character from the main cast dying. Maybe excessive?

I thought the episode was very well done, though. I really enjoyed it overall (minus the, you know, death).


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 9, 2015)

MAJOR SPOILERS...don't say I didn't warn you.



Spoiler



I knew Tyreese wasn't long for the show; in the comics he was in place of Hershel. Hershel was supposed to die during The Governor's siege on the prison, but Tyreese was the one who got his head cut off. So I knew he wasn't going to last much longer, but to have him die so...abruptly kind of bothered me. Still, he did have some touching last moments.

Also something I noticed long ago: if there's more than one black guy on that show at a time, one of 'em's gonna die. So once Morgan rolls back on the scene...look out, Noah.

Also-also: the mutilated and cut up bodies in that gated community...on The Talking Dead, they said that it was the work of someone rather evil. Unless/until they present evidence to the contrary, I read that as an intro to Neegan. Neegan: the only character to make The Governor look like Mother Theresa. And I am so excited for the introduction of this character. I have my hopes for what will happen with him and a rather key scene in the comics, which will hopefully be changed around to be more of an emotional and tactical blow.

In the comics, Neegan bludgeoned Glenn with his barbed-wire coated bat named Lucille. Nothing against Glenn, but it didn't strike me as having a big enough impact. It was emotional, yes, especially with Maggie, but Neegan is arguably the most evil villain/character to come out of that series. I think to make it have a massive impact, make the fans cry out for his blood, it needs to be someone fans truly, genuinely love.

Daryl.

Now I like the character. And I like Norman Reedus; he's a cool dude. But it would be an emotionally and tactically devastating blow for fans and for the group.


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 10, 2015)

Spoiler: called it






Dustmop said:


> Unnecessary and untimely. Like everyone else said, they were just starting to add some depth to her character; she was just starting to be able to take care of herself.
> 
> Kill off Tyreese instead. Being a moral compass on this show is bad. If we had to lose Dale and Hershel for holding onto their morality, Tyreese should have been next in line. He let a bad man live. :v





Dustmop said:


> Still, his morality is bad news for Tyreese, I know I've said it before, but I still miss Hershel and I hate constantly losing the only "good" people on the show. Like Chris Hardwick said, "That guy's stable, he's got it together -- HE'S DEAD."








Spoiler: and honestly



I don't mind much.

I saw it coming months ago. I knew it was gonna happen from the moment he got bit and Noah LEFT him behind. I looked at Boyfriend and said, _"That kid's never gonna make it back in time. He's gonna get eaten or bleed out."_

The group is just "too big." More deaths are yet to come.






Spoiler: The Talking Dead



And I just feel bad, but I was laughing too hard during The Talking Dead to have heard most of the things he said. From the moment he said "Stick-to-it-tive-ness" Boyfriend and I were in hysterics about how he 'engineered' a word and it was all over.


Also, any ideas on why they're bringing on Maggie next week? Hope it's just to talk about her character's reactions to Beth's death, and hooopefully clear up why she's been a bad sister.. and for no other reasons, like another death on the show.


----------



## laineybop (Feb 10, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> On that note, how long was Season 4b and 5a?



They said on Talking Dead that Season 4B is only 8 days long. Basically each episode is a new day. Not sure how long 5A is, I think it's only a week or so at most. Those 16 episodes had lot of death & loss packed into a very short amount of time.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 10, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> Spoiler: and honestly
> 
> 
> 
> ...



haha you did call it. impressive.


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 10, 2015)

I sorta knew Tyreese would be next as he hasn't been seen filming for Episode 16. Even still it was unexpected



laineybop said:


> They said on Talking Dead that Season 4B is only 8 days long. Basically each episode is a new day. Not sure how long 5A is, I think it's only a week or so at most. Those 16 episodes had lot of death & loss packed into a very short amount of time.



I liked to think it was a bit more spread out so it wasn't as tragic...  
I'm still mourning Beth...


----------



## laineybop (Feb 10, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I'm still mourning Beth...



I felt way worse about Tyreese than I did for Beth...But I did figure he was gonna get it before the end of this season. He wouldn't kill walkers, & he wouldn't kill humans...he wasn't gonna last long.


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 10, 2015)

laineybop said:


> I felt way worse about Tyreese than I did for Beth...But I did figure he was gonna get it before the end of this season. He wouldn't kill walkers, & he wouldn't kill humans...he wasn't gonna last long.



I'm not really phased by Tyreese's death. I mean if it wasn't as close to Beth's (chronologically it isn't, but I mean in terms of episodes) then maybe I'd feel different but I'm just so angry about Beth still. To be fair I'm so surprised that he lasted as long as he did.

Why didn't Noah just cut his arm off first(I'm not accepting 'he didn't know what to do' as an answer )? Why was Tyreese so focussed on the pictures? Did I miss something?


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 10, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> I'm not really phased by Tyreese's death. I mean if it wasn't as close to Beth's (chronologically it isn't, but I mean in terms of episodes) then maybe I'd feel different but I'm just so angry about Beth still. To be fair I'm so surprised that he lasted as long as he did.



In a way, Tyreese's death was executed so much better than Beth's, which is why I'm still pissed off about her death. He had this whole episode to find some sort of peace within himself before choosing to die (which is how I interpreted it at the end: he didn't have the fight anymore). But Beth's was so random, made no sense, and to sum it up in one word: unnecessary. Didn't do her any justice at all.


----------



## rariorana (Feb 10, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Why didn't Noah just cut his arm off first(I'm not accepting 'he didn't know what to do' as an answer )?



It wouldn't have done anything anyway


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 10, 2015)

Cutting off his arm earlier wouldn't have changed anything. He lost a *lot* of blood. Plus they weren't able to cauterize the wound, so...yeah. He would have been a goner either way.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 11, 2015)

Flutterlove said:


> Cutting off his arm earlier wouldn't have changed anything. He lost a *lot* of blood. Plus they weren't able to cauterize the wound, so...yeah. He would have been a goner either way.



so true. I wonder how Sasha will take this loss. She seemed ok at the end of the episode


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 11, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> so true. I wonder how Sasha will take this loss. She seemed ok at the end of the episode



Which annoys me, sort of. Because when Bob (okay, even BOB had an episode dedicated to his death and Beth didn't?) died she was distraught yet Sasha wasn't as phased as I expected her to be. Kinda like how Maggie spent post-prison looking for Glenn without even acknowledging how Beth was missing.



Flutterlove said:


> Cutting off his arm earlier wouldn't have changed anything. He lost a *lot* of blood. Plus they weren't able to cauterize the wound, so...yeah. He would have been a goner either way.



Good point, but I was thinking it may have been similar to Hershel being bitten before they cut off his leg. Didn't think about that factor.



aleonhart said:


> In a way, Tyreese's death was executed so much better than Beth's, which is why I'm still pissed off about her death. He had this whole episode to find some sort of peace within himself before choosing to die (which is how I interpreted it at the end: he didn't have the fight anymore). But Beth's was so random, made no sense, and to sum it up in one word: unnecessary. Didn't do her any justice at all.



Exactly. I don't accept this 'shock value' as a justifiable reason to why Beth couldn't get a good send off. I mean Lori had her death kinda span out for a few episodes.... Beth... Beth had a few moments, literally. I mean all of her family except from Maggie is dead and she didn't even get time to make her peace.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 15, 2015)

Episode is okay so far I guess


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 15, 2015)

Spoiler



They survived a twister and some clean stranger shows up at the end of the episode.... Very interesting


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm still on #team delusional. i will probably still be thinking that beth is going to reappear until the whole fricking show ends hahaha :/


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 15, 2015)

spelling88 said:


> I'm still on #team delusional. i will probably still be thinking that beth is going to reappear until the whole fricking show ends hahaha :/



I know what you mean.


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

WAit but this episode actually had so much symbolism hinting that beth will come back. AMC literally called the episode beth died "the death of music" and guess what was fixed this episode? BETH'S MUSIC BOX. Also, how did Aaron know Rick's name and  where to find the group? Because Beth is at the alexandria safe zone and told him to retrieve the group!! For every one fact that supports that Beth is dead, there's like 5 facts that say she is alive.


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 16, 2015)

I TOTALLY FORGOT ABOUT TODAY'S EPISODE!!!! *goes to TPB* kek.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Spoiler






spelling88 said:


> WAit but this episode actually had so much symbolism hinting that beth will come back. AMC literally called the episode beth died "the death of music" and guess what was fixed this episode? BETH'S MUSIC BOX. Also, how did Aaron know Rick's name and  where to find the group? Because Beth is at the alexandria safe zone and told him to retrieve the group!! For every one fact that supports that Beth is dead, there's like 5 facts that say she is alive.






she took a bullet through the head though..... I just don't see how she's coming back but at the same time I feel like she is..... grrrrr


----------



## spelling88 (Feb 16, 2015)

haha ya it's kind of a long shot to think that she survived, but she was my favorite character and i was like kind of inspired by her, so I'm happy staying on team delusional


----------



## aliceinwonderland (Feb 16, 2015)

They are back! Wow!


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 16, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> haha you did call it. impressive.



I am the all-seeing walking dead seer. Just ask me who's gonna die next. :v

Srsly though, I'm at a loss. Most of the people in the group have a role right now, but there's also like 14 people, excluding Judith. Someone's gotta go.. WHO'S NEXT?


And I, 100%, support the theory that Beth is still alive somewhere. D:


----------



## peachesandicecream (Feb 16, 2015)

Is anyone like me and still not over Tyreese's death ;_;


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 16, 2015)

peachesandicecream said:


> Is anyone like me and still not over Tyreese's death ;_;



I don't know. Lol! I'm over it. No one seems to be over Beth's death though.


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 16, 2015)

I never really cared for Tyreese.

He was kinda neat when he was first introduced, but he's been really boring ever since.. well, ever since they left the prison.

Buuuuttt...



Guero101 said:


> No one seems to be over Beth's death though.



This.

I'll never be over Beth. Or Hershel. I loved them both. :c
Honestly, I haven't cared too much about anyone else we've lost over the course of the show.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 16, 2015)

Dustmop said:


> I never really cared for Tyreese.
> 
> He was kinda neat when he was first introduced, but he's been really boring ever since.. well, ever since they left the prison.
> 
> ...



I'm sooooo with you. Hershel was my absolute favorite. I was about to almost stop watching the show.


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone know where/when I can watch the most recent episode? AMC won't work for me. ;A;


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 17, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> Anyone know where/when I can watch the most recent episode? AMC won't work for me. ;A;



I watch them on xfinity tv go app on my phone if I miss them.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 22, 2015)

45 minutes away. The Walking Dead.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Feb 22, 2015)

I am po'd tyreese died. best supporting character imho


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 22, 2015)

Yes!!! This episode makes up for the last 2.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Feb 22, 2015)

..


----------



## Le Lenny (Feb 22, 2015)

peachesandicecream said:


> Is anyone like me and still not over Tyreese's death ;_;



The worst death, was by far Hershel Greene.





nvr frgt *:'(*


----------



## milkyi (Feb 23, 2015)

yesterday was a good episode *-*


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Yuelia said:


> yesterday was a good episode *-*



Yes it was!! Lots of action!!


----------



## Lock (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm glad the last couple of episodes have been more hopeful... Although I'm conditioned to feel worried about lies behind that gate lol. 

Can't wait for next week.


----------



## Dustmop (Feb 23, 2015)

Le Lenny said:


> The worst death, was by far Hershel Greene.
> nvr frgt *:'(*



Everyone get together on Wednesdays for Spaghetti Tuesday.

In honor of Hershel. <3


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 23, 2015)

Spoiler



I loved the last episode soooo much. I loved the balance of the episode. Of course there's the cliche 'car doesn't start' and 'someone nearly dies' (Glenn) but overall it's a great episode.
I still don't understand Rick's logic like, why did he take Route 23 after someone who gave him clean water and food said that it wasn't 'cleared' (obviously referring to the walkers) because he didn't trust Aaron? Smart choice.
Talking about Aaron, I love him and Eric together. Still a bit confused to why Aaron was advertised as being the series first openly gay character considering Tara (although she's practically irrelevant, what has she even done?) was introduced in Season 4a.


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

WHERE IS MORGAN!?!?!?


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> WHERE IS MORGAN!?!?!?





Spoiler



Not that the comics are to go off anything as they're quite different but as the producers said they'll stick more to the comics I'm guessing he'll be at the Alexandria Safe Zone.


----------



## Allycat (Feb 23, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Not that the comics are to go off anything as they're quite different but as the producers said they'll stick more to the comics I'm guessing he'll be at the Alexandria Safe Zone.



I read the comics as well, and I'm just so confused since the situations are pretty different! They keep teasing us with him!


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 23, 2015)

Allycat said:


> I read the comics as well, and I'm just so confused since the situations are pretty different! They keep teasing us with him!



I'm sure they said they'd stick more with the comic from now on, which seems to be the case. I think it's safe to say he'll have a part in episode 16, but I'm not getting my hopes up_ too_ much


----------



## Lock (Feb 23, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I get why Rick was reluctant to take the clear route. As a parent, he wanted to believe that the previous places could offer his family relief but they were just huge let downs and even put the group in more danger at the hands of people (who, unlike zombies, can act on their own free will.) Seeing that Rick is the only one with children involved.. I mean that prolly influenced what seemed like his rash decisions.  The group has had their tolerance tested over and over, but imagine being yerself as three people. (Yerself, yer son and yer daughter.)  Amount that responsibility with being in charge of adults, who are losing their determination which is causing them to be desperate and somewhat impulsive. 

I can see why he wouldn't want to be duped into another situation.  So he made the choice to do something he thought was unexpected in case there was still a chance of an ambush they couldn't see coming.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Feb 23, 2015)

..


----------



## RhinoK (Feb 24, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Valid points. I can sorta understand why he was being rash and overprotective, but I still think he was a bit... pathetic. But that's just my rational opinion. I really don't like Rick so it's probably my hatred towards him speaking out, hehe.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 25, 2015)

Great points and opinions everyone. 

Now the question is as Abraham asked in the preview, "who's Deanna?"


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 1, 2015)

Episode 12 In about 2 hours!


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 1, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Party time as we've received our first gay couple in twd! Honestly though, some of the feedback from Aaron and his partner is DISGUSTING. People have been complaining about it on Twitter, saying how they think what they're seeing on TWD is an abomination and is disgusting. Some people make me sick. They complain about a single gay couple, saying that it's disgusting when in the past we've had children dying, people's heads being chopped off, dismembering limbs and much worse in the twd as of yet...

The people complaining are the true disgusting ones.


----------



## Mariah (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoiler



HE SHAVED!


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 1, 2015)

Mariah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> HE SHAVED!



OMG I know : O


----------



## Mariah (Mar 1, 2015)

I would've preferred that they kept Douglas. I'm not really digging Deanna.


----------



## Sholee (Mar 1, 2015)

Spoiler



omg... the preview!

are they going to shoot daryl "by accident"


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 1, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I literally gasped when I saw that preview.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 1, 2015)

Sholee said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah I wouldn't worry. They made it look like that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler



this episode was good. Lots of new people introduced. Looks like Rick and Carl found themselves some women. Though Jesse is married. I think her husband is going to be a problem and will eventually die. Deanna's son looks like he'll be trouble also. Gonna be interesting to see how these new characters play out.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Also who took the gun out of the blender that Rick hid in the previous episode?


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 2, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Also who took the gun out of the blender that Rick hid in the previous episode?



I think it was that girl that climbed over the wall

She was watching the gang before they even got there, so the odds are that she saw he hid the gun and took it for herself

- - - Post Merge - - -

i wonder if glenn is gonna get his head smashed in like he did in the comic


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> i wonder if glenn is gonna get his head smashed in like he did in the comic



I sure hope so. I also hope Carl loses his eye.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I sure hope so. I also hope Carl loses his eye.



I just want Carl dead

he's still annoying


----------



## SweetT (Mar 2, 2015)

So since I havent read the comics..can anyone tell me what happens in this town with these people?  It seems somewhat fishy to me.  I wonder if they decide they dont want Darryl like he doesnt fit in and so all of Rick and the bunch leave?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 2, 2015)

SweetT said:


> So since I havent read the comics..can anyone tell me what happens in this town with these people?  It seems somewhat fishy to me.  I wonder if they decide they dont want Darryl like he doesnt fit in and so all of Rick and the bunch leave?


They live in Alexandria for the next three years. Let's leave it at that.


----------



## SweetT (Mar 2, 2015)

Mariah said:


> They live in Alexandria for the next three years. Let's leave it at that.



OK well that helps.  Thanks.  I used to hate Carl too, but hes not so bad anymore, maybe cause they quit focusing on him, however it looks as though thats going to change soon.  ALso I think that girl that cut Ricks hair..her husband I think is going to get jealous of Rick JMO and that will go badly.

IMma have to find me the comics now


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 2, 2015)

Same. I wanna start reading the comics as well


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 2, 2015)

I am also puzzled as to who moved the gun... Does anyone think it was Morgan?  When will he catch up with the group?  (will he ever?)

I have been really enjoying this season, its been great.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 3, 2015)

Skyfall said:


> I am also puzzled as to who moved the gun... Does anyone think it was Morgan?  When will he catch up with the group?  (will he ever?)
> 
> I have been really enjoying this season, its been great.



I kinda think it was that young girl but also I don't think it was her. The walker that was under that rug, I don't think it was there when Rick first hid the gun in the blender.


----------



## Coach (Mar 3, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> I kinda think it was that young girl but also I don't think it was her. The walker that was under that rug, I don't think it was there when Rick first hid the gun in the blender.



That girl could have taken the gun and run off somewhere before they even ended up at that house. She seemed extremely quick


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 4, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I just want Carl dead
> 
> he's still annoying



yes pls



Jarrad said:


> i wonder if glenn is gonna get his head smashed in like he did in the comic



I really hope not, Glenn is one of my favourite characters. Plus that's gotta hurt Maggie (I know all of her family and Glenn are dead in the comics anyway, but still) 



Jarrad said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



This is accurate and better than I could ever say,  and your points about the real disgusting parts of the show like children dying (they were even going to include a dead baby but they deleted the scene fgs) and guts and the worst of all, the people complaining that two people are in a relationship


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 5, 2015)

I started watching this only short ago, but now I`m completely up to date with the series. I love it! 

Its kinda hard to discuss this without somehow giving away spoilers to those who aren`t up to the latest episode/season, so I just put some random opinions behind spoiler tags.



Spoiler



I think the series started strong and up until the prison camp and its demise (this whole part was my favourite), I really loved the developments. After this I don`t like the direction both Rick and his son Carl are developing into. The most character developments actually kinda disappoint me. Carol, Maggie (lack of development), Glenn (should have grown more into leadership, would fit him). Some new characters are not interesting to me, like the red haired soldier who was lied into going to Washington.
The only real character development I like is the one of Darryl (also my fave character so I might be biased). I don`t like this new living area of Alexandria and the last few episodes were kinda boring. I wish they would built up a camp by themselves, allowing Carl and Rick to become the people they were again, a little bit more softhearted and less paranoid and well....insane. Sigh.



Great show though.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Just a couple episodes away from episode 13. What's gonna happen???


----------



## milkyi (Mar 8, 2015)

ThomasNLD said:


> I started watching this only short ago, but now I`m completely up to date with the series. I love it!
> 
> Its kinda hard to discuss this without somehow giving away spoilers to those who aren`t up to the latest episode/season, so I just put some random opinions behind spoiler tags.
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I didn't watch talking dead bc last weeks episode was soooo boring


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

I never watch Talking Dead. The host is awful.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Pretty weak episode.

R.I.P. Buttons


----------



## Mariah (Mar 8, 2015)

Last week was weak too.


----------



## VioletPrincess (Mar 8, 2015)

Spoiler: OMG Carol!



What the h*ll? I am scared of her now. I just sat there thinking WTF? Is rick turning Govenor? Reaching for his gun while watching them walk away :O Poor Buttons  I honestly think Rick is losing it.


----------



## Flop (Mar 8, 2015)

Mariah said:


> I never watch Talking Dead. The host is awful.


His nephew goes to my school. He is annoying as hell.


----------



## senshi_v (Mar 8, 2015)

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Spoiler: OMG Carol!
> 
> 
> 
> What the h*ll? I am scared of her now. I just sat there thinking WTF? Is rick turning Govenor? Reaching for his gun while watching them walk away :O Poor Buttons  I honestly think Rick is losing it.



LOOK AT THE FREAKING FLOWERS IF YOU SAY ANYTHING!!! 

Carol kind of scared me tonight. =/ But I totally understand why she acted the way she did. But still.... Whoa.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 8, 2015)

Yea Carol went hard tonight.


----------



## Allycat (Mar 9, 2015)

omg I was so mad at carol...
i wonder what's going to happen to her.


Spoiler: comic book spoiler



because in the books, she's loooooong dead. It's so cool how they can do whatever they want with her now... and scary. yes... very scary.



and of course I started weeping/scream crying when buttons died. I hate animals dying more than anything. More than any cast member. it **cks me up.

oh yes... i think it should be a good idea to put comic stuff in spoilers. I've read all the comics, but not everyone has.


- - - Post Merge - - -

WHA

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> I never watch Talking Dead. The host is awful.



WHAT he is so witty and good at coming up with clever comments really fast.
I follow him on instagram and stuff. I think he's bomb.


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 9, 2015)

carol went from 0 to 100 in like 2 seconds, if i didn't hate her before- i do now!!! and OMG they put emily kinney back in the main credits, i told y'all she was alive


----------



## Cuppycakez (Mar 9, 2015)

..


----------



## DropADukey (Mar 9, 2015)

I feel like one of the main characters is going to die soon...it's just hard to figure out which one...maybe Michonne? Since she seems to be stepping up as more of a leader/sense of reason. Rick can't die because he's Rick, but I feel like him pulling a Shane is going to get someone in his group killed or start a war. 

All I know is....

I want some cookies.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 9, 2015)

Am I the only one that thinks Carol's a total BAMF? Anyway, I feel like she's gonna die. Maybe Sasha too. PTSD's a *****.


----------



## Dustmop (Mar 9, 2015)

Carol just made me really wanna bake cookies. :c

I don't get the over-reactions to her speech to the kid. Boyfriend and I were half-laughing and half-stunned. Okay maybe 2/3 laughing, 1/3 stunned. lol.


And how can anyone hate Chris Hardwick. I love him. He's beautiful. Also funny. =p


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 9, 2015)

The show is just so weird now seeing them wearing... normal clothes

I could just sense the romantic tension between Rick and Jessie, I'm afraid of what it will lead to

I thought I was so smart for seeing 'Morgan Street' but turns out nearly everyone else saw it ((
It seems to be there on purpose (like too much of a coincidence) so possible alluding

My love for Carol only grows and grows <3


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 9, 2015)

Carol was creepy af this week


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 9, 2015)

The show is getting more boring fast.... It was a chore watching this weeks episode.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 15, 2015)

Finally a good episode. Hasn't really been one since the first episode this season.



Spoiler



Ugh, wtf! I am so pissed off with  Gabriel. Why the hell would he go snitching off to Deanna and say they are bad people when they brought him in to their group and saved his ass? Like, who is the real bad person? Them or your betraying ass?  What a douche. 

And Noah's death...omg eww and sadness. So sad. He didn't even last one season. And I like how he is to suppose to be an architect and then dies.


----------



## Lock (Mar 16, 2015)

Spoiler



Gabriel was probably referencing the destruction of Jerusalem... Mostly concerning the events of Babylon. He might not be all that wrong in that respect because Ricks group can and prolly will attempt to overthrow the community if they feel the people are too weak to survive. I suppose Gab is being a prophet of the apocalypse but not sure what actually motivated him to speak up and that's what's bothering me. 

Only lesson I learned from this episode is not to get stuck in a revolving door with a coward. 

I'm incredibly upset about Noah. The day after this episode was spent feeling bummed out.  Man...seriously...poor Noah and poor Glenn. After Gabriel's rant and not showing up with Aiden even after being entrusted to watch over him... That's going to be a difficult situation to crawl out of. Glenn did his job but that's not going to be enough. Noah's death is either gunna make or break Glenn and I'm hoping that he will keep himself together. Punching out the Nicholas guy instead of killing him is only a minor hope. One that I can only wish doesn't backfire (but it will of course)

Note: if they ever decide to kill Glenn I'm done with twd. He represents the moral fiber if the group and it's heartbreaking to see it fading. 

Also my heart goes to Carol who is clearly trying not to become attached to children. :< things are hitting too close to home for her.


----------



## Eldin (Mar 16, 2015)

Avoided this thread because I missed last week, but then watched both last night so I'm caught up.

God I hate Gabriel. I'm just here like - they saved your ass when you are literally the most useless tag-along left on the planet, you ungrateful jerk, they can't be that bad.


----------



## Coach (Mar 16, 2015)

Spoiler



Okay show, please can we kill off Nicholas
Well, he did manage to get two people killed this episode. I see what Dianna is thinking, that the community is being overthrown by the group, but it really isn't. It's kinda being saved by the group (Francine is a prime example), but that's mostly because they aren't exactly combat trained.

I'm looking forward to seeing what happens with Pete, Jessie and Sam, and I hope next episode they expand more on Enid's character 

Edit: Omg I forgot *Coooooooooooookieeeeeessssssssss*


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 16, 2015)

smh I hated Noah and I feel bad that he died
Why can't Gabriel just die? 

It kinda feels like Beth's death was all in vain.... ugh


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 16, 2015)

Spoiler



Totally forgot to post here last night!!

What an episode!!!

Carol did amazing wit that kid. Haha!
So looks like Pete is abusive. Should be interesting to see if and how Rick kills him.

Gabriel is a little bi*** and I hope he has his coming.

Also forgot to mention how awesome Abraham was stepping up in this episode. 

Aiden deserved to die and so did that other guy. Believe his name was Nicholas? 
Noah's death by far the most gruesome!! Like wow!! It was sad also.
And good to see Eugene finally grew a pair. 

These final two episodes look promising!


----------



## Lock (Mar 16, 2015)

Spoiler



It's contradicting to say humans are the resource to rebuild a new world... Yet if things go sour you save yer own skin? Nicholas < Noah. The way Noah was ripped apart is so disturbing to me because he was actively showing interest in reconstruction and by his own accord. It's like tearing apart the idea that the youth can change the future for the better and they did it in the most gruesome way.  

I mean a kid making an effort to learn a skill versus some guy who ties up zombies for sport is just a terrible trade off. But in the same sense... Why did they send Noah out when he clearly had a bad leg -_-  the only way I can wrap my head around it is that they had to make a catalyst for Glenn to question his moral stance and who could potentially be that person to kill off?  Tara was already being used to inspire Eugene... So that leaves.... Poor Noah. 

But more in the realm of the world of twd, I guess they figured no problems would happen since they were all seasoned runners just with different experiences. 

Also I forgot to mention Abraham was a badass in this episode. 

But... I'm gunna be cringing these next two episodes. They have to be running low on ideas to keep up the shock factor T -T pulling heart strings.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 17, 2015)

Spoiler



I was in shock when Noah died, and then that shot at his journal... ugh. Tara's pretty much a goner from what I can tell, after all, there were three graves in next week's preview.

I still think Sasha and Carol are going to go in the finale. Carol especially, since she seems to be growing fond of Sam. I doubt it's going to be Glenn because (comic spoiler)



Spoiler



The way Negan takes him out in the comics would make a great scene, and could prompt so much character change. It wouldn't make sense to change it imo. As much as I hate to say it, he's kind of dispensable. It sucks, but his fan base isn't as large as Rick or Daryl's, and once Carol's gone, he's the only one left from the original group they can axe. Well, besides Carl but I doubt that's going to happen.


----------



## Lock (Mar 17, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It sucks and I know it's gunna happen. I've been dreading it since terminus and every episode since. :< if/when Glenn meets his end, everyone will know I'll be distraught for a while lolz

Hershel's death was the first time I was legitimately shocked by the walking dead and that took some time to get over. I think Noah's death would count as the second time. There was that split second where I hoped some miracle would happen in both cases but alas...

I'm really looking forward to seeing what caused the zombies. Like it's been years , I haven't read the comics yet but I know about certain events due to Facebook spoilers lolz I'm thinking after this seasons finale I'll start reading it. I figured I'd wait a couple seasons before I got to it.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 18, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> smh I hated Noah and I feel bad that he died
> Why can't Gabriel just die?
> 
> It kinda feels like Beth's death was all in vain.... ugh





Spoiler



Freakin'. This. I can't. Beth was the only female character I liked. Her death was so freaking ridiculous. I feel like Beth wouldn't do that to her loved ones-- get herself killed just to shank someone in the shoulder with petty scissors in an attempt to save some boy she barely knew. She was too selfless to put the group's efforts to waste. But I also feel like the group (especially Daryl) wouldn't have let her walk back over to the hospital folks at that point. Now that Noah's been killed off so soon, she really did die for nothing. It would be slightly different had Noah made some sort of difference up the road. The whole hospital plot was just... Pointless...





Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It sucks and I know it's gunna happen. I've been dreading it since terminus and every episode since. :< if/when Glenn meets his end, everyone will know I'll be distraught for a while lolz





Spoiler



I honestly hope Maggie dies to Negan instead. It would be quite a twist. I don't completely dislike her... I just prefer Glenn to her, haha.



Annnnd, I'm worried that Daryl might go in the finale, since he's the guest star for its Talking Dead episode. You wouldn't think they'd do that to the fans, but you never really know.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 18, 2015)

Lockfancy said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh God I'm so behind in the comics @.@ The only reason I know about the whole Negan thing is because my friend spoilt it for me  But you never know. They might change things. Hopefully. This is what I get for getting attached to fictional characters.



Mioki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I feel like it's her selflessness that made her do what she did. Iunno.  I'm still super pissed about the whole Noah thing because he was trying unlike a certain someone *cough*Gabriel*cough*.



I doubt Daryl will go, especially since he's so popular *completely in denial*


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 18, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> Oh God I'm so behind in the comics @.@ The only reason I know about the whole Negan thing is because my friend spoilt it for me  But you never know. They might change things. Hopefully. This is what I get for getting attached to fictional characters.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



If Darryl goes, I`ll stop watching! I`m his biggest fan. I`ll share your denial.



Anyways I`m curious about the final episode. 

What I kind of hope will be the direction:



Spoiler



The way I see it, Gabriel might be setting up a plot twist, creating an opportunity for Alexandria to go in a different direction. Up til now it seems like Alexandria is a humane place, but it is not supported by many actions. The cowardly behaviour leading up to the death of Noah, the abusive behaviour of that husband and father of the little kid, the way the current locals of Alexandria are willing to cut their losses, like at the constructionsite where they wanted to just abandon that lady (who packed one hell of a punch). I hope Gabriel dug his own grave with this, since he got quite some skeletons in his closet, concerning his earlier behaviour at the church, he seems ready to crack. Ricks group seems more in tune with the necessities of apocalyptic society and survival. I hope they will take over not by force but by demand.

Or when thats impossible, they will leave the place and built up a palce themselves  like they did in the prison. (I miss Hershel). I hope Carol will die, she annoys me so much. But she wont probably because she can provide many quirky situations with her panic mode behaviour. By eleminating Beth they completely annihilated a great story line between her and Darryl, I loved how they were bonding, with a weird loves/father and daughter vibe to it.

Most of all, being back the humane side of Carl and Rick please.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 18, 2015)

Aryxia said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



There is the theory that Sasha is comic Andrea - being great with guns and having their partners, Bob and Dale, bit by walkers before they were ate by walkers. I'm sure it goes more in detail than that, but people are just piecing it together. That means RickXSasha, which would be awkward considering they haven't had any interaction so far.
I seriously hope Carol doesn't leave, she's had the best development, from being a 'weak' woman abused by her husband, she developed into bad-ass character in so many different ways. I get so worried considering how often she cheats death.

Glenn... please no. I love Glenn. Have Negan smash up Gabriel instead.





Mioki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Freakin'. This. I can't. Beth was the only female character I liked. Her death was so freaking ridiculous. I feel like Beth wouldn't do that to her loved ones-- get herself killed just to shank someone in the shoulder with petty scissors in an attempt to save some boy she barely knew. She was too selfless to put the group's efforts to waste. But I also feel like the group (especially Daryl) wouldn't have let her walk back over to the hospital folks at that point. Now that Noah's been killed off so soon, she really did die for nothing. It would be slightly different had Noah made some sort of difference up the road. The whole hospital plot was just... Pointless...





Spoiler



thisthisthisthisthis. I've always loved her, but the way they just developed her and made her more lovable in Season 5 annoyed me for them to just kill her off. Season 5a was like what, a week? Plus they knew each other for like a day because Noah got away. And yeah, good point, I don't see why someone like Daryl especially (who had become a more father-like figure in a way) to go back to Dawn... like that's just out of character for everyone. Noah didn't even last ten episodes since he debuted (apparently he was meant to last three episodes, and I wish he did tbh.) But yeah, you're right, the whole hospital thing was nothing but 'shock factor', and considering they practically recycled Woodbury and Andrea with the Hospital and Beth, it wasn't very 'shocking' at all. It was like filler - there was no need for it.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 19, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> thisthisthisthisthis. I've always loved her, but the way they just developed her and made her more lovable in Season 5 annoyed me for them to just kill her off. Season 5a was like what, a week? Plus they knew each other for like a day because Noah got away. And yeah, good point, I don't see why someone like Daryl especially (who had become a more father-like figure in a way) to go back to Dawn... like that's just out of character for everyone. Noah didn't even last ten episodes since he debuted (apparently he was meant to last three episodes, and I wish he did tbh.) But yeah, you're right, the whole hospital thing was nothing but 'shock factor', and considering they practically recycled Woodbury and Andrea with the Hospital and Beth, it wasn't very 'shocking' at all. It was like filler - there was no need for it.






Spoiler



I completely agree, it felt like complete out-of-character, filler crap. And Beth's death wasn't even shocking, many of us suspected it would happen... I wish it hadn't. Carol should have gone instead, or Rick should have shot the place up and made the mid-season more epic.

Speaking of which, Gareth had so. Much. Potential. He could have made a badass villain and a badass season. But of course, his plot was rushed as well. I don't feel like someone as bright as him would have busted up in the enemy's "home" (the church).


----------



## crossinggirl (Mar 21, 2015)

Love TWD! Season 5 is almost over!


----------



## Fairytale (Mar 22, 2015)

What do you guys think of Frenn(Francine+Glenn) they have a very special relationship.


----------



## Lock (Mar 22, 2015)

FML right now. Realized it was Sunday.

T -T guess we will see what goes down.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Mar 22, 2015)

..


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 22, 2015)

Cuppycakez said:


> Is this the last episode of the season? Or is there another after this?



1 more after this one tonight


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 22, 2015)

Quite the episode!!



Spoiler



Carl was scared to kiss Edin.
Sasha is still nuts. 
Rick was getting his ass whopped. He was proving a great point though. Then came Michonne and KO Rick!!
Beware the W! 
The season finale looks good. We'll see.


----------



## Lock (Mar 23, 2015)

/facepalm

Gunna need a toothbrush cause I hate this sort of build-up.


----------



## spelling88 (Mar 23, 2015)

Beth is still alive and comes back next episode- pass it on


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 23, 2015)

Someone's gonna die.......


----------



## sharlzkidarlz (Mar 23, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Someone's gonna die.......



I bet you that someone is Glenn.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 23, 2015)

sharlzkidarlz said:


> I bet you that someone is Glenn.



I'll bet you it's Carol


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 23, 2015)

Spoiler







Can we just appreciate how badass Carol has become? Like watch a clip from Season 1 and watch how that beautiful woman has developed like damn. Gotta love that Pete is more intimidated by Carol than Rick.





sharlzkidarlz said:


> I bet you that someone is Glenn.



negan
Ugh, no. I don't want him to die 



Guero101 said:


> I'll bet you it's Carol



TOUCH WORD NO TOUCH WORD NOOOO



spelling88 said:


> Beth is still alive and comes back next episode- pass it on



Please </3


----------



## Mariah (Mar 23, 2015)

If Glenn doesn't get his head bashed in, I'll be very disappointed.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 23, 2015)

Mariah said:


> If Glenn doesn't get his head bashed in, I'll be very disappointed.



If he does die, same, but I'd rather he doesn't die. I wouldn't mind if Gabriel got the Glenn treatment tbh


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 23, 2015)

Rick went beserk this week. like, i see his point, and why he did it, but he was brutal.


----------



## Skyfall (Mar 23, 2015)

I am really scared about who they writiers might kill off.  They kind of seemed hell bent on killing off a major character for the finale.  Yikes.


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 24, 2015)

Spoiler



Even though Beth was clearly shot through the brain with a bullet, I am almost sure that she will return in the finale after a bunch of tumblr posts opened me up to the possibility. Obviously it's not going to happen, but I can dream. <3





Skyfall said:


> I am really scared about who they writiers might kill off.  They kind of seemed hell bent on killing off a major character for the finale.  Yikes.



I can see them going to. Daryl, Carol, Glenn and Maggie seem to be likely candidates, in my eyes. I hope not, though. Just kill off Gabriel already.


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

I think they're going to kill Sasha. She's slowly losing her humanity..

Shame, since she's my favourite alive character.
(Andrea will always be #1, dead or alive)


----------



## RhinoK (Mar 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I think they're going to kill Sasha. She's slowly losing her humanity..
> 
> Shame, since she's my favourite alive character.
> (Andrea will always be #1, dead or alive)



Ugh I hope not. Especially as she looks to be Comic Book Andrea.


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 24, 2015)

Nah. I believe Sasha is safe. I'm still gonna say Carol


----------



## Jarrad (Mar 24, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Nah. I believe Sasha is safe. I'm still gonna say Carol



I honestly wouldn't care if Carol died. In my eyes she's always been useless, despite saving the group a couple of times.
I just don't like her... 

I won't be her though, it'll probably be 1 of the military guys

- - - Post Merge - - -

I love how safe the TWD play it. I mean, rarely do we have a long-time member killed off.

Sure, Beth, Hershel and a few others have recently died, but we've had LOADS of "temporary" characters to fill the void. I mean, Noah, Tyrese, T-Dawg, the prison guy before that, the priest (he's dying soon, everyone knows it), people from woodbury, leftovers from the prison etc etc.

It's a bit unrealistic how the group always managed to reform and find each other despite whatever happens. I mean, first the farm, then the prison and I guarantee you the new place they're at will become overrun and they'll still magically be able to regroup. 

it's like they can all read eachother's minds of something...


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 24, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> Nah. I believe Sasha is safe. I'm still gonna say Carol



It could easily be both of them, maybe even more 

Anyways, I can seriously see Daryl dying. Norman's the guest for Talking Dead, and he's been doing quite a bit of PR. It'll be sad,  but if they keep all of the fan favourites safe, it can easily become boring.


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 24, 2015)

Plot Twist: No one dies.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 25, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Even though Beth was clearly shot through the brain with a bullet, I am almost sure that she will return in the finale after a bunch of tumblr posts opened me up to the possibility. Obviously it's not going to happen, but I can dream. <3



I wish :c Definitely had to be my favorite character. 

I hope Carol goes, sort of. Also that chick Carl's messing with is hideous. Cool if they hook up though, wouldn't really care regardless.


----------



## Lock (Mar 29, 2015)

!!!!

It's Sunday. Time to prepare the smashing of random letters on my keyboard. 

If something happens to Glenn.. Pray for me lolz


----------



## Stevey Queen (Mar 29, 2015)

So glad my work scheduled me to work so I could miss the season finale.


----------



## Coach (Mar 29, 2015)

Um England channels why do we have to wait until tomorrow? 

I can't wait to find out what happens online before I actually get to watch it...


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 29, 2015)

Everyone get a good last look at Carol..... Also, Morgan is that you????


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

IM SO PUMPED WOOOOOOOO

please say you are making a guess about carol and you don't actually know...
And DUH it's morgan.

If it's not I will give you all my tbt.

It's 100% him.


----------



## Casster (Mar 29, 2015)

I have a feeling someone is going to die tonight.

I'm thinking it could be carol


Also 


(raspy rick voice) "WHO'S DEEEANUH?!"


----------



## Allycat (Mar 29, 2015)

Casster said:


> I have a feeling someone is going to die tonight.
> 
> I'm thinking it could be carol
> 
> ...



LOL. Favorite moment ever.
I read that "the fans won't like the season finale".

& one of the producers (?) said blood will be shed and it won't all be walkers.

So if somebody doesn't die... I will feel very mislead.


----------



## Casster (Mar 29, 2015)

Allycat said:


> LOL. Favorite moment ever.
> I read that "the fans won't like the season finale".
> 
> & one of the producers (?) said blood will be shed and it won't all be walkers.
> ...



Yeah i heard that too. Im just super nervous.. the past season has already been super bloody regarding survivors


----------



## Cuppycakez (Mar 29, 2015)

..


----------



## Casster (Mar 29, 2015)

Nononononononononononononononoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 29, 2015)

That season finale felt weak to me. Idk... What do you guys think?


----------



## Zanessa (Mar 30, 2015)

Spoiler: Finale



I called it. I called that none of the mains would actually die. (Unless I missed stuff..)
BUT TARA MY BABY IS ALIVE. IT IS ALL GOOD NOW.


----------



## Mioki (Mar 30, 2015)

Spoiler



I feel like it was a bit weak too, the first hour was such a drag. But on the other hand, I'm glad it was somewhat of a "happy ending" for the group for once. I sure as hell hope Glenn isn't bit. :/


----------



## Guero101 (Mar 31, 2015)

What do you guys think of the spin off show "Fear the Walking Dead" coming this summer???


----------



## Mayorofarcadia (Mar 31, 2015)

Mioki said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I feel like it was a bit weak too, the first hour was such a drag. But on the other hand, I'm glad it was somewhat of a "happy ending" for the group for once. I sure as hell hope Glenn isn't bit. :/





Spoiler



It did feel weak. Like my mums friend was like HOLY COW YOU WAIT OMG. But I watched and was like
Um? Is this it? 

BUT SRS DONT TALK ABOUT GLENN LIKE YHAT MY BBY CANT BE BITTEN.
No but srs he's been my favourite one the show started. If he dies holy cow idk what I would do. 

Also why haven't we seen Judith much?


----------



## ThomasNLD (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoiler



It was a bit of a let down. Ever since they moved to Alexandria it feels a bit stale to me. I liked it more when they were fighting for life traveling, staying at the prison, that sort of thing. I`m glad no key characters were murdered though, because some of them really keep this Walking Dead ship afloat. I don`t like most of the new characters and find myself really missing some of the old ones. (Mostly Beth and her father) Maybe thats also because the plot grabbed me more at that time. Even Darryl is becoming boring. Sigh.... How weird is it that after 4 years of killing zombies in multitude, I feel like there isn`t enough zombiekilling around? Shouldn`t that feel like a "been there, done that" thing? Its a tribute to how well they scripted that, but i is also a warning that this next step maybe a bit short on epicness.


----------



## Aryxia (Mar 31, 2015)

The finale was definitely a major letdown. 



Guero101 said:


> What do you guys think of the spin off show "Fear the Walking Dead" coming this summer???



It has potential, but something tells me it's not gonna be that great.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 31, 2015)

Does anyone else read the comics?


----------



## Mariah (Mar 31, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> Does anyone else read the comics?



I've only read up to volume 20.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Mar 31, 2015)

Spoiler



Ive read ahead in the comics. just telling yall now, prepare for some tragedy next season.



EDIT: On an article on Movie Pilot, Robert Kirkman has teased in either season 6 or early season 7, a tiger will be appearing in TWD TV show. Not just any tiger though. SHIVA THE ZOMBIE EATING TIGER.
oh, and her master Ezekial


----------



## RhinoK (Apr 3, 2015)

Reasons the finale was a let down: 
1. No Beth Greene wtf???
2. What were we meant to bring tissues for?
3. Why isn't Gabriel dead yet wtf
4. The After Credits Scene was hyped as being 'something you won't expect'. The Wolves have been hinted at all season and they appeared throughout the episode
5. Michael Cudlitz was right - it did piss us off

I mean it's kinda sad that this is one of the 'better' episodes of Season 5, which, in my opinion, has just been poorly written


----------



## LunaLemons (Apr 4, 2015)

I personally love all three as well. I was first introduced to the show through my mother who enjoys it, but honestly got into the comics and the games with my boyfriend who is more avidly into those than the show. It's quite interesting to say the least to be excited about the show and have a discussion with my boyfriend about how they differ from how the comics are going and different characters and their personality types. The development between the three of them too is so completely individualized and I respect all three in the forms that they are in. I believe for the people who enjoy the comics and not the show because the show isn't like the comics, it's never going to be like the comics because comics show things in ways television cannot and vice versa. I'm also pretty stoked to see how the new spin-off show will turn out because it'll be it's own baby developing through a huge fandom.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Apr 5, 2015)

I cant wait for ezekial and the rest of the kingdom
they are really cool characters. especially SHIVA THE FLESH TEARING< ZOMBIE EATING TIGRESS OF DOOM!


----------



## Mioki (Apr 6, 2015)

L. Lawliet said:


> I cant wait for ezekial and the rest of the kingdom
> they are really cool characters. especially SHIVA THE FLESH TEARING< ZOMBIE EATING TIGRESS OF DOOM!



Kinda scared about how this will impact Michonne, so I can wait...

Was really bummed last night, had nothing to watch. I hope the new series is okay.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Apr 6, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> Reasons the finale was a let down:
> 1. No Beth Greene wtf???
> 2. What were we meant to bring tissues for?
> 3. Why isn't Gabriel dead yet wtf
> ...



I agree with 3 so much. And yeah this episode was just random. Was it ever explained why that creepy mustache curly haired freak was sneaking out (the guy Glen was pursuing)?

- - - Post Merge - - -



L. Lawliet said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Won't the tiger get sick?


----------



## Guero101 (May 6, 2015)

Man I miss me some Walking Dead. Game of Thrones is good though.


Any news on Fear the Walking Dead?


----------



## Guero101 (May 20, 2015)

Still no news on Fear The Walking Dead


----------



## RhinoK (Jun 17, 2015)

http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/the-walking-deads-norman-reedus-costar-emily-kinney-are-dating-2015176

Bethyl is canon 

kindof


----------



## Mioki (Jun 19, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/the-walking-deads-norman-reedus-costar-emily-kinney-are-dating-2015176
> 
> Bethyl is canon
> 
> kindof



I hate to admit that I've been keeping an eye on the two actors irl for this reason, lmfao. If it's true, I'm glad. They're adorable together.


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 15, 2015)

OMG!!! The trailer for season 6!!! OMG!!! Hurry up October 11th!!!


----------



## the-animal-crossing-show (Jul 17, 2015)

Guero101 said:


> OMG!!! The trailer for season 6!!! OMG!!! Hurry up October 11th!!!



Yes! Its soo omgggg I need to know what happeneds with Rick and Morgaannnnn


----------



## ThomasNLD (Jul 18, 2015)

RhinoK said:


> http://www.usmagazine.com/celebrity-news/news/the-walking-deads-norman-reedus-costar-emily-kinney-are-dating-2015176
> 
> Bethyl is canon
> 
> kindof



This makes so much sense, the episode where they were together trying to get back to the group like spat of the screen when those two came on. .


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 26, 2015)

I'm never watching the walking dead after the latest episode



Spoiler



kidding bc glenn is alive 

please


----------



## jiny (Oct 26, 2015)

don't judge me but i watch this with my parents and i cried when..


Spoiler



GLENN DIED!!!


----------



## milkyi (Oct 26, 2015)

MAGGIE IS MY SOULMATE OK???


Spoiler:  HOLY MATES



DON'T DIE GLENN PLS. Maggie will probs kill herself.


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 27, 2015)

Sugarella said:


> don't judge me but i watch this with my parents and i cried when..
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



No judging bc so do I



Spoiler



theres sm evidence hes alive tho so im praying!!!


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 10, 2015)

BEEN A LONG TIME Y'ALL! Glenn dead )':


----------



## gnoixaim (Nov 10, 2015)

#offended #spoilers 



Spoiler






Guero101 said:


> BEEN A LONG TIME Y'ALL! Glenn dead )':


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 10, 2015)

gnoixaim said:


> #offended #spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



LOL that's good


----------



## milkyi (Nov 10, 2015)

The new episode has officially killed me guys. I need to check my dumpsters, nah jk. 


Spoiler



I knew that Maggie would be pregnant.


----------



## lizzy541 (Nov 10, 2015)

i've been irritable for like 2/3 weeks since glenn died and i'm still holding out that he's alive :-(( i don't care abt any characters but him but he _might be dead_ now !


----------



## milkyi (Nov 15, 2015)

Spoiler: AUGH



OH MY GOD THIS EPISODE GAVE ME HOPE THAT GLENN IS ALIVE! HE WAS THE ONE WHO SAID: "help" MY LITTLE CINNAMON ROLL IS ALIVEE YESSS.


----------



## Guero101 (Nov 16, 2015)

P o c k y said:


> Spoiler: AUGH
> 
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD THIS EPISODE GAVE ME HOPE THAT GLENN IS ALIVE! HE WAS THE ONE WHO SAID: "help" MY LITTLE CINNAMON ROLL IS ALIVEE YESSS.





Spoiler



It's gotta be him!!!! I'm excited!! Looks like we wont find out until the mid season finale though


----------



## milkyi (Nov 22, 2015)

GLENN IS ALIVE YESYESYESYES I KNEW ENID WOULD BE THERE. AHH I'M SO HAPPY!


----------



## milkyi (Nov 29, 2015)

Spoiler: :c



I got so scared when they almost killed Maggie, shes my favorite and she has a huge role in the comics. I kinda knew Morgan and Carol would fight, they were gearing up for it. I totally didn't expect the wolf to kidnap that girl! (Taras love interest, I don't know her name.) I thought it was Glenn on the walkie but now I think it's the blonde guy.


----------



## Guero101 (Jan 9, 2016)

Negan is coming...... February 14th.....


----------



## milkyi (Jan 10, 2016)

Guero101 said:


> Negan is coming...... February 14th.....



I am so hyped.


----------



## N e s s (Jan 10, 2016)

Looks like a little pizza boy is going to get a bat to the face in February


----------



## milkyi (Feb 3, 2016)

Eleven more days until the show comes back! I'm super hyped.


----------



## Zanessa (Feb 14, 2016)

Really good episode. Hopefully the rest are just as good or better.


----------



## jiny (Feb 14, 2016)

i don't frequently watch but i happened to see this when i was watching with my mom



Spoiler: !!



carl got shot in the eye omg


----------



## milkyi (Feb 15, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i don't frequently watch but i happened to see this when i was watching with my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fcking called it.



Spoiler:  



That couldn't have been Negan. No fcking way that they would kill Negan off like that so soon.


----------



## Guero101 (Feb 15, 2016)

Last nights episode was great!! Looking forward to the rest of the season


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 15, 2016)

aixoo said:


> i don't frequently watch but i happened to see this when i was watching with my mom
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COMICS REPRESENT


----------



## Dorian (Feb 17, 2016)

I stopped watching after last season. Honestly, it is just too repetitive. The writer's seem to have created an eternal hell loop from which they cannot escape. Plus, if you read the comics, the deviations are so extreme it just makes it frustrating. Same as GofT's.

But as far as the tv show goes: it has just slipped into the realm of being just too unrealistic to believe. By this time, those dorks should have found a place to settle. They are ALWAYS getting into trouble, having to kill people, getting everyone around them killed and you would imagine that by now, Carol and Daryl would realistically know that Rick is the worst leader possible due to his unreliable mental capacity. Shrugs. I saw what happened on last weeks episode, which just further emphasizes my point.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I didn't mean to sound so down on the show. I enjoyed it for a good, long while, lol! Hershel and Daryl forever! Not together as a couple, lol, I just really like both characters


----------



## Damniel (Feb 17, 2016)

Honestly I knew Carl wasn't going to die. If both him and Jessie died I'm 99% sure Rick would kill himself.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 21, 2016)

OMFG I KNEW PAUL MONROE WOULD MAKE AN APPEARANCE I'M SO FCKING HAPPY

ALSO RICHONNE!


----------



## SoftFairie (Feb 22, 2016)

Cherrii said:


> OMFG I KNEW PAUL MONROE WOULD MAKE AN APPEARANCE I'M SO FCKING HAPPY
> 
> ALSO RICHONNE!



I LITERALLY SCREAMED FOR 3 HOURS BECAUSE RICHONNE ;-;


----------



## milkyi (Feb 22, 2016)

Kidcatisbestcat said:


> I LITERALLY SCREAMED FOR 3 HOURS BECAUSE RICHONNE ;-;



I SCREAMED WHEN PAUL CAME ON, LIKE HE'S MY FAVORITE COMIC BOOK CHARACTER ALONG WITH MAGGIE AND OMFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF


----------



## M O L K O (Feb 22, 2016)

lowkey was happy when that girl died that rick kissed or w/e cuz I ship richonne so hard yes I'll go in my corner and shame myself bye

also im getting so tired of the extra ppl from Alexandria like I just dont care for them ..at all.
I did like the lady governer but ofc she had to die.


----------



## milkyi (Feb 29, 2016)

AHHHH LAST NIGHT'S EPISODE WAS SOOO GOOD. CAN'T WAIT TO /ACTUALLY/ MEET NEGAN. Also this was a good episode for my fav, she really took control and AHHHH <333. So proud of her. If the show goes the way of the comics with her this could be a type of foreshadowing.


----------



## dizzy bone (Feb 29, 2016)

Rick's group is getting so cocky. I know Negan's group has to be dealt with, just like the Wolves, but I feel like they're rushing into it really quickly. Also lol Morgan looks seriously pissed about this plan in the episode sneak peek. The Alexandrians are definitely not ready to help fight the Saviours and the Hilltop community have no fighters either soooo really it's only Rick's group... and their crazy bloodlust is probably gonna get another main character killed :/ I just hope it's not Michonne because YESSS finally Rick and Michonne are together!!! To all those people saying they're like brother/sister... uhh I'm seriously worried that they think their interactions is appropriate brother/sister dynamic. They're super badass together, I love it. I haven't read the comics but I kinda know the gist of what happens so I'm nervous about how the show is gonna play it out. I'm really loving this season so far though! :3


----------



## milkyi (Mar 28, 2016)

Ahhhhhhh can't wait for Negan. <333


----------



## milkyi (Apr 3, 2016)

The cliffhanger made me want to throw my phone out the window.


----------

